# Football Season approaching Driveler #137



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

All the songs we were singing earlier are unpostable.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All the songs we were singing earlier are unpostable.


imagine that........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> imagine that........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

Go Jackets...THWGA.  That is all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets...THWGA.  That is all.



You need a jacket


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

foosball is da debil


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> foosball is da debil


BUT............ football season = deer season!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

Go Falcons!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> foosball is da debil



You aint lived till you walk in Sanford Stadium to watch a Georgia game.


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

high school football

lil dert's last year.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

Na you ain't lived till you walk into a Brazilian World Cup Party.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> high school football
> 
> lil dert's last year.....



for real
Enjoy every second of his last year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> BUT............ football season = deer season!



I aint got nowhere to hunt this year


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

how bout dem gators?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Na you ain't lived till you walk into a Brazilian World Cup Party.





One of the guys here at work was in Costa Rica while Costa Rica was playing in the World Cup. He went there to deep sea fish, but said he sure did enjoy partying with the locals watching the World Cup. Now I know why.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how bout dem gators?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> high school football
> 
> lil dert's last year.....


bitter-sweet............ enjoy it while ya can......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy National Lighthouse Day everybody!!


When : Always August 7th

National Lighthouse Day honors and commemorates a beacon of light that symbolizes safety and security for boats at sea.

On August 7, 1789, through an Act of Congress, the Federal Government took over responsibility for building and operating our nation's lighthouses. The government recognized the importance to ships at sea to find safe harbor during fog and storms. Over the years, lighthouses have saved many ships, and an untold  number of lives.

Throughout maritime history, Lighthouses have shined their powerful, sweeping lights through the fog and storms, allowing ships of all kinds to find their way back to port during inclement weather. With the advent of radar and GPS technology, lighthouses have taken a back seat in guiding ships to port. However, they remain the universal symbol of safe harbor to ships and communities that rely upon the sea for their livelihood.

 There are numerous local and national lighthouse preservation societies and lighthouse organizations. They serve to preserve and promote lighthouses, and their historical significance to communities, and to the nation.

Enjoy National Lighthouse Day by visiting a lighthouse, or learning more about your local lighthouse preservation society. Or, read a book about lighthouses.

Origin of National Lighthouse Day:
On this day in 1789, the U.S. Congress enacted legislation allowing the federal government control over the creation and maintenance of lighthouses.  This special day evolved out of this event, and in recent years, through efforts to preserve lighthouses as a important historical symbol in America.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm starving! I had to miss lunch!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> high school football
> 
> lil dert's last year.....


I've seen everyone posting first day back to school pics, it feels so weird after going thru two kids for so many years that they are out. Its a weird feeling. But Coco starts college Monday. I asked her if she is nervous and she said no why, i said i am........ let me go clean my guns


Nitram4891 said:


> Na you ain't lived till you walk into a Brazilian World Cup Party.


 On my bucket list


hdm03 said:


> Happy National Lighthouse Day everybody!!
> 
> 
> When : Always August 7th
> ...


Hd=very imformative


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Fooz ball


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

wow...thanks hdm..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Base ball and football is all i ever hear round here, motorsports are where its at!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Base ball and football is all i ever hear round here, motorsports are where its at!!



i love all 3 of those and golf!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy National Lighthouse Day everybody!!
> 
> 
> When : Always August 7th
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint got nowhere to hunt this year



you actually hunt????  you don't seem like the hunting/killing animals type


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

oh yeah........mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i love all 3 of those and golf!!



AND beach volleyball.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND beach volleyball.



forgots about that.........oh and soccer celebrations


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint got nowhere to hunt this year



I thought you and mud were hunt-ing together.........


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

or was that you and hdm?.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm starving! I had to miss lunch!


This makes me sad 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND beach volleyball.


I love some beach volleyball



hdm03 said:


> oh yeah........mud?



crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

Jerry Jones is my hero


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> I thought you and mud were hunt-ing together.........





rydert said:


> or was that you and hdm?.........



Both..  I just hope the other doesnt find out.  hdm can get a little needy at times


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

Strang's feet are cold; ya'll pray for them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you actually hunt????  you don't seem like the hunting/killing animals type



I used to hunt hogs a good bit.. without a gun


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> This makes me sad
> 
> I love some beach volleyball
> 
> ...


 I had time to run into Subway & grab me a sandwich before I pick my son up!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I used to hunt hogs a good bit.. without a gun



everyone has hunted fat chicks on time or another


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I had time to run into Subway & grab me a sandwich before I pick my son up!



Thanks for the update!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I had time to run into Subway & grab me a sandwich before I pick my son up!



This makes me feel better


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks for the update!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> everyone has hunted fat chicks on time or another


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> everyone has hunted fat chicks on time or another


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> everyone has hunted fat chicks on time or another



Hey, aint NOTHING wrong with bigger womens  

Within reason...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm grew his hair out... it looks great HDm... that guy was nice to take you for a ride


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ...



The sparks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Need a nap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

no no


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Mud=cheater.
You can't be Kang wiffout words. no no


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=cheater.
> You can't be Kang wiffout words. no no



Hey, easy Mrs. Hawtnet, Cheater really, words can cut like a knife.
watch this , is this cheating??


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

words hurt


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, easy Mrs. Hawtnet, Cheater really, words can cut like a knife.
> watch this , is this cheating??



I'm sorry my words were so hurtfull. I will take then back. 
retaehc=duM


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry my words were so hurtfull. I will take then back.
> retaehc=duM



what dat?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what dat?



cheater backwards; ya big dummy


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry my words were so hurtfull. I will take then back.
> retaehc=duM


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what dat?



retaehc.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> cheater backwards; ya big dummy



  i misread it the first time...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> cheater backwards; ya big dummy



Thank you! 



Ya'll done made me late leavin.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

cannonball?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll done made me late leavin.


bye!!


hdm03 said:


> cannonball?



Belly flop!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Id rather be on a beach somewhere... grrrr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

or in costa rica


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

can you hook a generator to your well pump and back feed electricity into your house?.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> can you hook a generator to your well pump and back feed electricity into your house?.......



is this a serious question?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> cannonball?



Absolutely.
Looks like gonna be lots of cannonballs in the hood. Neighbers are building a pool. H22 called it right this morning when they broght all that heavy equipment.
Turn the radio UP.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Absolutely.
> Looks like gonna be lots of cannonballs in the hood. Neighbers are building a pool. H22 called it right this morning when they broght all that heavy equipment.
> Turn the radio UP.



Neighbors be hawt?


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> is this a serious question?



it was when it was asked to me........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Neighbors be hawt?



Can't see em.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> it was when it was asked to me........





Ideal with mess like this every day.  Its really fun when you ask them if it is on a different service than the house.. 

"I dont know"

If you dont know that you arent competent enough to do it.  "NO!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't see em.



Who dont know what their neighbors look like


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ideal with mess like this every day.  Its really fun when you ask them if it is on a different service than the house..
> 
> "I dont know"
> 
> If you dont know that you arent competent enough to do it.  "NO!"



I figured you would get a giggle out of that..............










toot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who dont know what their neighbors look like



Would you if you had a pool.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> I figured you would get a giggle out of that..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send em my way.  Id enjoy a $3500 ish sale today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Would you if you had a pool.



DUh, what if the neighbor had a hawt wife....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> DUh, what if the neighbor had a hawt wife....



H22 woulda already invited her ova.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 woulda already invited her ova.



 
I knew I liked that fella


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

only got to work a half day tomorrow


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

it maybe only a quarter of a day


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> only got to work a half day tomorrow





hdm03 said:


> it maybe only a quarter of a day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> only got to work a half day tomorrow



Thank you for that information. But


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

you're welcome


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

no problem


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

anytime


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

I am here for you guys


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I am here for you guys



you sure are a guy person


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Time to lock it up, later y'all.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you sure are a guy person



what do you mean?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean?



I was trying to type good person. I read where you said here for you guys and just typed that instead..


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm=guy person


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> hdm=guy person



Think he is a Gordon fan?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Bye  keebs, bye mud


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

Times UP!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye  keebs, bye mud


quick on the draw..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> quick on the draw..............



I seen ya down there and knew what time it was..  I just beat you to it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> quick on the draw..............



mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

gobble?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Na you ain't lived till you walk into a Brazilian World Cup Party.



I am not getting a Brazilian -- no I am not  No No:


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I seen ya down there and knew what time it was..  I just beat you to it





gobbleinwoods said:


> I am not getting a Brazilian -- no I am not  No No:


HI there, stranger!  Just in time to watch me log off!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2014)

Last one !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one !!





Hey quack, bye quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2014)

11 mo hrs !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2014)

10 mo hrs !!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10 mo hrs !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2014)

9 mo hrs !!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2014)

8 mo hours


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2014)

Hankus said:


> 8 mo hours


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 7, 2014)

GO DAWGS! 

























































I'm Ready To Go! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mattech (Aug 7, 2014)

Go dawgs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2014)

Blow dwagzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## mattech (Aug 7, 2014)

Maybe they will have the same fans as some of the soccer teams


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2014)

Halfway there !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2014)

Less than 3 hrs to go !!!  Headed to BuckNekkid Mountain Saturday !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2014)

Crap, today's Dawn's Birthday, I ain't got her nuttin...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, today's Dawn's Birthday, I ain't got her nuttin...



oops!

Well the coffee is brewed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2014)

EE sure has been getting ALOT of beauty rest here lately . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2014)

Started Dawn a birfday thread, is that good enough for her present ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2014)

Hollatchya'll later !!!  Todays my Friday and next Saturday is my Monday !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Started Dawn a birfday thread, is that good enough for her present ??



If it had enough smilies, yes.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Started Dawn a birfday thread, is that good enough for her present ??





gobbleinwoods said:


> If it had enough smilies, yes.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

danggit.........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

good try dirt


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

I bet 1/2 my crew won't show up to work today...........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

i shouldn't have shown up today


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

at least it's a short day for me


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

here it is.....


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

bottom


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

so; that's all it was???  nothing else around it?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

by the way; Quack was right; you do have some soft hands


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> so; that's all it was???  nothing else around it?



that was it.....I talked to a man that lives on the edge of this property and he said that there was an "old home place" there. He also told me part of Sherman's came through there and stole all the livestock and burned the houses down. I'm going to have to check that a little closer.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> by the way; Quack was right; you do have some soft hands



that's what my wife says too........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> that's what my wife says too........



be sure to tell her i said hey; she may or may not know what it means


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Morning, Friday!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> by the way; Quack was right; you do have some soft hands


durt get manicures?


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Friday!!



Feels like Monday


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

today is my friday afternoon.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Kinda curious to know what kinda gun ryderts buried treasure, came from


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Im here all alone, not even a guest


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Mrs H will be here shortly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Keebs im about to log in, shes been late alot recently


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Nic is MIA, bet he is fishing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett is prolly trying to work up the nerve to jump down off her bed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Muds off day dreaming about Golden C's chocolate fountain


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Labx aka Mikey is MIA too..  Wonder where he is?
I bet Jeff is having fun in Fla.  He should stop by Tifton on his way back its B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L here


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs im about to log in, shes been late alot recently



you need to write her up


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

Golden Corral?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+, hdm03+, wooohooo company


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

and 2 guest


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you need to write her up



how do i hit the "m" instead of the "s" they arent even close on the keyboard


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how do i hit the "m" instead of the "s" they arent even close on the keyboard



you're an idiot?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs im about to log in, shes been late alot recently


sometimes I actually have to work before I get to my office............. tyvm..........

Hey Mud?  Who is Friday? we got a new member?

Silverbritches needs to share in the photography forum........ 

Hey ya'll!!!!!! Say a prayer I will survive work today, lots going on, last (official) day of sign ups & the building is being invaded by folks having a fish fry.......... fun, fun, fun............. not..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you're an idiot?



My wife, after 9 years, has rubbed off on me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm wants to hold durts soft hands.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm wants to hold durts soft hands.



jealous?........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> jealous?........



 maybe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+, fatback, Keebs+, hdm03+

wonder if fatback is related to migmack hairy back?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Labx aka Mikey is MIA too..  Wonder where he is?
> I bet Jeff is having fun in Fla.  He should stop by Tifton on his way back its B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L here


Mikey is most likely off hunting or either Rebecca filled up his honey do list........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2014)

Dang just got home, women do like cash and a sweet card plus some time in the mountains, right ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Morning


Keebs said:


> Mikey is most likely off hunting or either Rebecca filled up his honey do list........



Iv been lucky, LMS  dont make me a honey do list..I look forstuff to do around the house.  Everything from cleaning to fixing stuff that isnt even broke


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang just got home, women do like cash and a sweet card plus some time in the mountains, right ???



Nope, your in big trouble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Ill be serious for a minute.  Iv discovered that women dont really care what you get or do for them as long as you put serious thought into it and they know you love em.  Anything beyond that is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang just got home, women do like cash and a sweet card plus some time in the mountains, right ???


Just give her that "secret" credit card, you'll be outta da dawg house soon!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Iv been lucky, LMS  dont make me a honey do list..I look forstuff to do around the house.  Everything from cleaning to fixing stuff that isnt even broke


you available on Tuesdays & Thursdays?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill be serious for a minute.  Iv discovered that women dont really care what you get or do for them as long as you put serious thought into it and they know you love em.  Anything beyond that is just icing on the cake.


you're pretty close to getting it, young grasshoppa..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Just give her that "secret" credit card, you'll be outta da dawg house soon!
> 
> you available on Tuesdays & Thursdays?



 if you can convince LMS to let me off the property


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if you can convince LMS to let me off the property


Hhhmmm, with the sweet toof that gal has, I might could bribe her..........


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett is probably trying to work up the nerve to jump down off her bed










Keebs said:


> Hey ya'll!!!!!! Say a prayer I will survive work today, lots going on, last (official) day of sign ups & the building is being invaded by folks having a fish fry.......... fun, fun, fun............. not..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett=bouncer?


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmmm, with the sweet toof that gal has, I might could bribe her..........



yep,......she does have a sweet tooth


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmmm, with the sweet toof that gal has, I might could bribe her..........



 good luck


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



That smiley.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> yep,......she does have a sweet tooth



you the one been giving her all the boxs of choclates?


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

danggit......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfh?



Fail


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfh?



yes dear?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That smiley.





Here's the site where I am getting them.
http://emoticoner.com/emoticons/smileys


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> brokeback jeff smiley?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Mud at 12 smiley?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


 thank you!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud at 12 smiley?


 bama's smiley.........


----------



## karen936 (Aug 8, 2014)

morning all


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

mine didn't work.....you copy and paste them?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> here it is.....
> 
> View attachment 799102



Here's a link for ya.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...rop=image&fr=yfp-t-646&va=civil+war+gun+parts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> mine didn't work.....you copy and paste them?



click on the words above the smiley then copy paste the forum link..


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

it  got quiet.. again


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

hfh=helpful


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> thank you!
> 
> bama's smiley.........


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it  got quiet.. again



My hubby called to talk to me. He's been working out of town all week. He's coming home today!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfh=helpful



You gonna try to find out what kinda gun taht came off of?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby called to talk to me. He's been working out of town all week. He's coming home today!



Tell him hdm said hey....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell him hdm said hey....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

I hope it rains everywhere today except for downtown atlanter


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

Rise Up


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

mud?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2014)

Morning youngins, I am in South Florida fixing to head north up the east coast.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You gonna try to find out what kinda gun taht came off of?



I've been trying.......no luck so far...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

howdy KyDawg+; i've been checking on your cows; goats and chickens........the goats have a negative attitude; you need to be nicer to them.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

hay KyDawg.....drive careful.....watch for chickens crossing the road.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chickens dont come on my place. See yall later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> I've been trying.......no luck so far...



Im sure youve considered posting that pic in the gun section of the forum.  Truely alot of smart/helpful folks there..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

it came off of a rifle


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it came off of a rifle



For some reason the scene from Forrest Gump comes to mind where the Drill Sgt. tells him,  Gump your a genius ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett is prolly trying to work up the nerve to jump down off her bed





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> Mikey is most likely off hunting or either Rebecca filled up his honey do list........






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell him hdm said hey....





hdm03 said:


> mud?


crap


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, I am in South Florida fixing to head north up the east coast.





KyDawg said:


> Chickens dont come on my place. See yall later.


I missed ya when ya came thru.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day!!!!!


-----------------------------------------------------------------

Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day

When : August 8th

Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day . Now that's nasty! But hey, what are you going to do with an endless supply of zucchini fruit?

Experienced gardener's know that Zucchini is one of the most prolific plants in all of the gardening world. A single plant produces a seemingly endless supply of Zucchini. A small row of zucchini has the potential to end world hunger.

By the time August arrives, gardeners are reaping far more zucchini than they can possibly use. They use it daily in an untold number of recipes, from soups and stews, to breads and dips. Still, the fruit matures on the vine faster than anyone can even pick it. Zucchini growers become desperate, as they try to give zucchini away to family, friends and everyone they encounter. By August, even non-gardeners have had enough. Everyone avoids you, with your arms laden with giveaway fruit.

Desperate times calls for desperate measure. It's time to sneak over, under the cover of darkness, to your neighbors porch, and unload some zucchini. Today is that day. This may solve your problem for today. But, what will you do with the harvest tomorrow!?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day!!!!!
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im sure youve considered posting that pic in the gun section of the forum.  Truely alot of smart/helpful folks there..



I really wasn't sure where to post it...I guess I could post it over there...I've even looked at toy guns, no luck.
I'ts small but made out of iron/steel..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day!!!!!
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


This is exactly why i joined this forum. Useful knowledge like this just aint everywhere.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



x's 2


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

Tomorrow is National Book Lover's Day.........I hope everyone beside Mrs.H22 and DirtHole have a great one!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

When : August 9th and/or first Saturday in November.

Book Lovers Day encourages you to find a place in the shade to relax with a good book.

Book reading is a great hobby. It's an important one, too. Employers look for it on resumes. Reading is educational, informative, and relaxing. It makes us both smarter, and happier people.

Book Lovers Day is a great day to celebrate. Just grab an interesting book, find a quiet, cozy place, and crack open the cover. Celebrating Book Lovers Day in August is pleasurable on the deck, under a shady tree, poolside, or in a cozy hammock. If you fall asleep while reading, that's okay. It's all part of the relaxing benefits of being a book lover.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Guy came in the store tellin me they got a permit to start shooting deer where they farm, gonna try to kill 20 does, hope it aint the same farm i lease to hunt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

#fluffygotnodeer


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> #fluffygotnodeer



No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

fluffy works at Chevron?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

fluffy is an indian?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

dirt has small hands


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

poor lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

12 mo minutes to go


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mud is sad.. bet he eats more 2day.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

or 22 hours........crappy clock


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud is sad.. bet he eats more 2day.



i bet he wore his elastic waistband pants today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i bet he wore his elastic waistband pants today



GC manager=


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

I cant say nothing, Iv gained 20lbs since march


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

hfh=fluffytoo


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i bet he wore his elastic waistband pants today





havin_fun_huntin said:


> GC manager=



 y'all aint right


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

at the end of last year i was flirting with 200; now i am maintaining around 175; that is where i want to stay


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

it will be hard with football and deer season coming up......a lot of beers and food consumed


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> at the end of last year i was flirting with 200; now i am maintaining around 175; that is where i want to stay



Shut up


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

i may start throwing up after i eat


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Shut up



don't feel bad lil buddy; i'm only 4' 8"


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i may start throwing up after i eat



And waste that good food, now thats just dumb.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Gonna go get on the scales, be right back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> don't feel bad lil buddy; i'm only 4' 8"



"im a little tea pot short and stout..."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna go get on the scales, be right back.



"one person at a time please"


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> gonna go get on the scales, be right back.



dot?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> And waste that good food, now thats just dumb.



hdm=dumb as a sack of taters


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

They cant be right, it says i've lost 10 lbs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



more fluffy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

crap, i weigh more than mud


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They cant be right, it says i've lost 10 lbs.



don't worry; i'm sure you'll be able to find it today......we believe in you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

i bet he took off all his clothes, went #3,  and held onto something


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i bet he took off all his clothes, went #3,  and held onto something



I bet he looks like Peter from the Family Guy when he is nekkid


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

mud fluff?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mud musta started back smoking


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

alright kids; ya'll behave; i'm out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I bet he looks like Peter from the Family Guy when he is nekkid




You owe me a monitor cleaning..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2014)

ya'll stop making fun a fluffy people; they have feelings too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Have a good safe weekend hdm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

i think we hurt muds feelers... he lefted


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ya'll stop making fun a fluffy people; they have feelings too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Im here all alone with me me and my thinker


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

oops, mangobudda is back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

prolly gotta help clean catfish tomorrow and I dont even eat em.. That STINKS


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Might see if BIL wants to go catch some bass before the fish fry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

I dont eat bass either tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Gonna be late getting home.   Gotta cut grass up here at work..   Forgot my gas can.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

keebs not very talkative


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Shut up


 you got da height, darlin', you don't pay them no mind!










I need ----->


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs not very talkative


I'm pulling my hair out, new guy didn't mop the banquet hall correctly, we're booked up for the weekend, no time to buff it, ppl crying sayin they ain't got no money to sign their kids up, want them to play for free, ggggggrrrrrrrrrrr............ come on 5:00!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

fluffy aint really fluffy we just like the Nick name fluffy, for fluffy


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

bye hdm03..........tell you know who....you know what...


she'll know


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm pulling my hair out, new guy didn't mop the banquet hall correctly, we're booked up for the weekend, no time to buff it, ppl crying sayin they ain't got no money to sign their kids up, want them to play for free, ggggggrrrrrrrrrrr............ come on 5:00!!!!!!!!



I foresee SEVERAL adult beverages in your future


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

Keebs = bald?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> alright kids; ya'll behave; i'm out


Later Hd



havin_fun_huntin said:


> prolly gotta help clean catfish tomorrow and I dont even eat em.. That STINKS


Love some fish fry 



Keebs said:


> you got da height, darlin', you don't pay them no mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Keebs , i would like to lose bout tweny lbs. Just aint put my mind to trying


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

generator is hooked up to his well.....he ready for the next storm..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> Keebs = bald?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Later Hd
> 
> Love some fish fry
> 
> ...


I can help you drop atleast 20 lbs if you decide your dedicated....



rydert said:


> generator is hooked up to his well.....he ready for the next storm..



  No words for this...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> generator is hooked up to his well.....he ready for the next storm..



Least he'll have running water Make sure to tell him to kill the main breaker, dont want to blow up no line workers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> Keebs = bald?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can help you drop atleast 20 lbs if you decide your dedicated....
> 
> 
> 
> No words for this...



mud=not that dedicated yet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> mud=not that dedicated yet



Not with working out. with just eating a little different and a mile walk every day


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

I run 2 miles every other day............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I foresee SEVERAL adult beverages in your future


that goes without saying.................


rydert said:


> Keebs = bald?





mudracing101 said:


>






mrs. hornet22 said:


>


don't laugh, I have seriously considered it, one was in support of a young cousin that had cancer, another was for Dawn and another just to plain "start over".............. so, don't be surprised...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> I run 2 miles every other day............



Keebs... where is the "yeah ok" thingymajigger at?


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

lift weights on the days I don't run.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> lift weights on the days I don't run.....



12oz curls?
40oz?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> lift weights on the days I don't run.....



no joke, if you are bein serious. working out on an empty stomach and eating right after is a good way to lose fat..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs... where is the "yeah ok" thingymajigger at?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

oh, i forgot to tell yall Gage got his shots yesterday and they measured him.  He is below average in weight, height, and head circumference


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no joke, if you are bein serious. working out on an empty stomach and eating right after is a good way to lose fat..



I run/lift at 5:00 am....no food on my stomach at that time of the morning........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> I run/lift at 5:00 am....no food on my stomach at that time of the morning........



  your more dedicated than me.  I literally dont have the energy to lift or do a hard workout that early..  a walk, slow jog yes.. but thats all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert getting his highschool figure back...

Wonder if he will fit in his prom dress again


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your more dedicated than me.  I literally dont have the energy to lift or do a hard workout that early..  a walk, slow jog yes.. but thats all



that's the only free time I have....it can be rough sometimes....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> that's the only free time I have....it can be rough sometimes....



No joke, you got my respect on that.  Im not a morning person.  I can stay up till 1 am and be ok.. I only get up at before 5 to hunt


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, i forgot to tell yall Gage got his shots yesterday and they measured him.  He is below average in weight, height, and head circumference


give'em time, he's healthy, we'll stick with that!


rydert said:


> that's the only free time I have....it can be rough sometimes....


yur my hero, I have NO self discipline to work out..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> give'em time, he's healthy, we'll stick with that!
> 
> yur my hero, I have NO self discipline to work out..............



Oh, im not worried bout him being small..  Honestly the little joker is about pure muscle.. You can see the muscles in his back, abs and calves.  Only fat he really has is his chubby face/neck and thighs.  
Youve seen LMS.. Shes durned tall for a woman.. and well.  every man but me on both sides of my family are over 6' tall..... But im the most handsome


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

everyone taking a nap for lunch?


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> everyone taking a nap for lunch?



nope.....still lol-ing at your comment before this one......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, im not worried bout him being small..  Honestly the little joker is about pure muscle.. You can see the muscles in his back, abs and calves.  Only fat he really has is his chubby face/neck and thighs.
> Youve seen LMS.. Shes durned tall for a woman.. and well.  every man but me on both sides of my family are over 6' tall..... But im the most handsome


I agree.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> everyone taking a nap for lunch?


Man, I NEED one........... board meeting lunch, grilled chicken, tater salad, baked beans wiff hamburger in it & a slice of cake............ holding the cake for an afternoon snack!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> nope.....still lol-ing at your comment before this one......


which part?  facts aitn funny durt 


Keebs said:


> I agree.............
> 
> Man, I NEED one........... board meeting lunch, grilled chicken, tater salad, baked beans wiff hamburger in it & a slice of cake............ holding the cake for an afternoon snack!



  i love cake


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett?


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

carp.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I agree.............
> 
> Man, I NEED one........... board meeting lunch, grilled chicken, tater salad, baked beans wiff hamburger in it & a slice of cake............ holding the cake for an afternoon snack!



What kinda cake


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

Zaxby's


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Whoof, i found that 10 lbs and just put it back on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What kinda cake



Who cares it cake


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Whoof, i found that 10 lbs and just put it back on.



left it at teh end of the buffet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> carp.



There is something fishy about this post..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that goes without saying.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont cut your hair off silly.


rydert said:


> I run/lift at 5:00 am....no food on my stomach at that time of the morning........


Dirt=workin out+mud saying hey to his wife=mud beat up


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, im not worried bout him being small..  Honestly the little joker is about pure muscle.. You can see the muscles in his back, abs and calves.  Only fat he really has is his chubby face/neck and thighs.
> Youve seen LMS.. Shes durned tall for a woman.. and well.  every man but me on both sides of my family are over 6' tall..... But im the most handsome


The most handsome, huh, must be some ugly people.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> left it at teh end of the buffet?


No i brought it back wif me. I figured since i had lost about 8 lbs i could treat my self to seconds and thirds


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont cut your hair off silly.
> 
> Dirt=workin out+mud saying hey to his wife=mud beat up
> 
> ...






Yeah, um..  my family isnt blessed with good genetics.. cept me, im special


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What kinda cake


looks like home made pound cake!


Crickett said:


> Zaxby's





mudracing101 said:


> Whoof, i found that 10 lbs and just put it back on.





mudracing101 said:


> Dont cut your hair off silly.


 at least then I could get ready faster than Mandy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Whoof, i found that 10 lbs and just put it back on.



whew. that was close. Glad ya fount it. 
I just ordered 2 new bathin suits. I gotta fine some where to hide some of mine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whew. that was close. Glad ya fount it.
> I just ordered 2 new bathin suits. I gotta fine some where to hide some of mine.



give it to Chris


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> looks like home made pound cake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> give it to Chris



He won't take it.
He done lost 20 himself.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> give it to Chris


EWWWWWW 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He won't take it.
> He done lost 20 himself.



Grats Chris


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He won't take it.
> He done lost 20 himself.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

HFH....I'm still clueless!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He won't take it.
> He done lost 20 himself.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



 oh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> oh



it were back there a ways... Im posted alot today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Along time ago, but still. GO DAWGS!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Along time ago, but still. GO DAWGS!



Is this a late TBT post?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is this a late TBT post?



Yep.

FalCoons are playing tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is this a late TBT post?



I juss saw silverbritches photos. He's got some GOOD UNS.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

Mrs Hawnet = hawtee


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I juss saw silverbritches photos. He's got some GOOD UNS.



I always thought silver britchs was a female


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> Mrs Hawnet = hawtee


no no Mrs. Hawnet=old.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I always thought silver britchs was a female



Do What.
May I ask............ WHY?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 8, 2014)

I like foot ball.. Hey BFF HFH


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I like foot ball.. Hey BFF HFH



Billy thread must be slow.
Hey Fuzzy!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey Mrs h


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> no no Mrs. Hawnet=old.
> 
> 
> Do What.
> May I ask............ WHY?



Just kinda sounds like a female SN


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey over here HFH


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

he's looking the other way.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey MigMack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just kinda sounds like a female SN



HFH=not a DAWG fan.
HFH=knows nothing about Georgia Football.
HFH=Bless his heart.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH=not a DAWG fan.
> HFH=knows nothing about Georgia Football.
> HFH=Bless his heart.



you know my theory of football


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm personally a WAR EAGLE myself..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you know my theory of football



yep. Sure do. 
It's a good thing you didn't grow up in Athens. 


Oh, and GO DAWGS!


Ya'll have a good weekend. I know I will.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm personally a WAR EAGLE myself..........



Oh my.




I can't say nothing. My Grandpa went there. He was a GOOD MAN. 


Dert, You know who Shug Jordan is


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Along time ago, but still. GO DAWGS!







havin_fun_huntin said:


> I always thought silver britchs was a female


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I doubt it





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He won't take it.
> He done lost 20 himself.


why is it soooooo easy for the menfolk to loose weight?!?!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Along time ago, but still. GO DAWGS!


I think you look even mo betta now!


rydert said:


> I'm personally a WAR EAGLE myself..........


 I got lots of family that are too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

roll tide..   or some mess like that..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2014)

Back @ home and......reunited with MY stuff! 

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2014)

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2014)

Pooter's bout to die....gotta plug it in soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome home jeff... whats for diner?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2014)

Noles


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

foose ball stanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

air hockey, thats a real sport righ there...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2014)

GO Hawks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Opps I forgot, I like some football.  Ladies Lingerie Football,  I can watch those and not get bored


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Welcome home jeff... whats for diner?



Brekfuss!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> GO Hawks



I like the seahawks......uniforms.
We fixin to get HAMMERED.
If all that dirt from the neighbers new pool hole washes in my pool, I am NOT GONNA BE A HAPPY CAMPER.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 8, 2014)

mrshornet22=mad hornet


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like the seahawks......uniforms.
> We fixin to get HAMMERED.
> If all that dirt from the neighbers new pool hole washes in my pool, I am NOT GONNA BE A HAPPY CAMPER.



I know!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> air hockey, thats a real sport righ there...



Badminton is waaaayyyy better!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

Dang it's dark outside!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like the seahawks......uniforms.
> We fixin to get HAMMERED.
> If all that dirt from the neighbers new pool hole washes in my pool, I am NOT GONNA BE A HAPPY CAMPER.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I know!



I thought she meant they were going to partake heavily in adult beverages


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I thought she meant they were going to partake heavily in adult beverages



Nope.....well probably that too but the bottom just fell out here! Now it's hailing!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nope.....well probably that too but the bottom just fell out here! Now it's hailing!



I was just playing the odds...  Read my sigline for evidence...


----------



## karen936 (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nope.....well probably that too but the bottom just fell out here! Now it's hailing!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

This made me giggle...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This made me giggle...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was just playing the odds...  Read my sigline for evidence...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

nobody?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> nobody?



what?  I miss something?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what?  I miss something?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

What i miss??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 8, 2014)

karen936 said:


>


tahts what i were thinking


mudracing101 said:


> What i miss??



nothing.. pure nothingness


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

bout ready to go


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Gonna lock up and leave. Later y'all . Have a good weekend!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna lock up and leave. Later y'all . Have a good weekend!!


FINALLYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 8, 2014)

Go Game Cocks


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what?  I miss something?





karen936 said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2014)

yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2014)

Well the Nort jawga mountains did not totally erode and are still here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2014)

seems I closed out last night and opened the thread up today.   drivelers must be drooling.   Might anyone want to drool over needing coffee?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2014)

Mornin kids....


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2014)

Headed north . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2014)

Morning GW


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2014)

Can't remember if I posted a pic in this DRIVELER or not so just to be on the safe side 

from the other night in the yard more or less 

You can't see me
I see ya down there Mike
Right behind ya ma


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed north . .



Hope you checked your pm's before you left or at least brought your 'puter.   Hope to catch up with you and the b'day girl either today or tomorrow.



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning GW



'bout time you got your bones vertical.       Oh wait your on the left coast.   

good pictures.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Moanin.....
I've been having a time with the puter the last few days. I kept getting these "shockwave flash failed to load" and then the page would freeze up. Finally switched back from google chrome to firefox and that seemed to fix it.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 9, 2014)

morning all.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2014)

Did every one go to the mountains today?????

Been pretty busy so far finished up flushing the radiator and installing a new thermostat and serpentine belt then a test drive and so far no runs, leaks or errors and temp looks good. Going to change out the auto hubs next for some manual warn hubs  next got to make sure this truck is ready for the elk hunt


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2014)

The Falcons actually won a pre-season game last night........it was good to be back at the dome and tailgating with some good friends!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh; and the Braves finally snapped that ugly losing streak


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2014)

Raining heah!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Raining heah!



Grrrr.......sunny here   Would love a nice thunder shower


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Grrrr.......sunny here   Would love a nice thunder shower


Checked the radar earlier, nuttin, then all of a sudden BOOM!!! Now it's coming down so hard I hear it inside the house & the satellite went out!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2014)

been drankin an grillin wid my ol man tonight, one day I'll really miss that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2014)

Went fishing with Dana from the GON bear forums yesterday.  Trout are good.

Good morning drivelers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2014)

guess I should point out Quack didn't call so the cabin musta been rockin'.   Hope it is still on the foundation.   So who really got the b'day present?  Quack >

 < MissDawn


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2014)

Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2014)

Mornin.....got a good light rain yesterday while I was cleanin out my gutters. 

Was up on the ladder and already nasty and wet from washing them out with a hose, so just continued until the entire backside of the house was done. Gotta do the front today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> guess I should point out Quack didn't call so the cabin musta been rockin'.   Hope it is still on the foundation.   So who really got the b'day present?  Quack >
> 
> < MissDawn




Now, after the above post, I have figured it out what I saw yesterday as I was heading South.

I have been out of town since last Wednesday working on a customer emergency and didn't get to return home until yesterday.  I enjoyed some fantastic scenery yesterday on the drive home from Chattanooga along the Ocoee River over to Blue Ridge, Blairsville, Cleveland, Gainesville, and the big city of Pendergrass as I had to make a plant visit there, thus the reason for this "cross-country" adventure.  From there, I drove on down to Athens, Washington, Thomson and back over to Augusta.  I hardly saw any cops, didn't get any speeding tickets, didn't have a wreck, BUT I did see a vehicle heading northward with a pretty lady in the passenger seat and a guy driving that had a smile on his face so big that the undertaker couldn't take it off with a month of effort.  I think that must have been QUACK and Ms. Dawn heading up toward Helen !!!!!!   

Personally, I think that Quack must be one of the luckiest guys in the world such as having a beautiful, talented,  understanding wife.......that hasn't killed him yet !!!   


I'm just glad to be back online here with friends again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2014)

EE,  you came within honking distance of me yesterday.  Too bad you didn't have time to stop on that windshield tour of Nort Jawja + choochoo town


----------



## karen936 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll be in Blue Ridge next Monday. Yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'll be in Blue Ridge next Monday. Yeahhhhhhhhhhh



Once you get up here we should exchange contact info as I get to Helen area a couple weekends a month.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2014)

Update:

Gutters will have to wait for another day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


 so sorry.......... what's the new topic today, I didn't get da memo.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> so sorry.......... what's the new topic today, I didn't get da memo.....



I was hopin you would provide one...I'm speechless! 


Wait.....lemme see if I can come up wiff one......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2014)

Your turn......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was hopin you would provide one...I'm speechless!
> 
> 
> Wait.....lemme see if I can come up wiff one......





Jeff C. said:


> Your turn......


 dangit, two of the "chattiest" drivelers and we're both lost, this is a travesty I tell ya, whatashame...........


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2014)

2  and a half mo hours


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> 2  and a half mo hours


until you go in or get off?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2014)

Mmmmm...Boiled peanuts------>




Keebs said:


> dangit, two of the "chattiest" drivelers and we're both lost, this is a travesty I tell ya, whatashame...........


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2014)

My son has lost 3 teeth within the past week. If he loses anymore he won't be able to chew his food. Not to mention the tooth fairy is gonna go broke.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mmmmm...Boiled peanuts------>


Home boiled or Hardy Farms........ do ya'll have Hardy Farm peanuts up there? 


Crickett said:


> My son has lost 3 teeth within the past week. If he loses anymore he won't be able to chew his food. Not to mention the tooth fairy is gonna go broke.


he'll have to drink smoothies for a while.........


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Home boiled or Hardy Farms........ do ya'll have Hardy Farm peanuts up there?
> 
> he'll have to drink smoothies for a while.........



Nah...these came from the little farmers market at the 4 way out from the house. Not sure where the guy gets 'em from but they sure are good. 


He likes smoothies!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nah...these came from the little farmers market at the 4 way out from the house. Not sure where the guy gets 'em from but they sure are good.
> 
> 
> He likes smoothies!


I luck up on the Hardy Farm ones every now & then, don't know how they do it, but they are picked "just right" then boiled "just right" not too hard, not too salty, I can plumb make myself sick on those things!
Hope you have a better juicer than I do!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> until you go in or get off?



Watch that stick you gonna poke a eye out with it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Watch that stick you gonna poke a eye out with it


naaahhh, I'm certified to use it...........  you gonna answer da question?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2014)

Off


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Off


well then, that deserves.........    AND


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2014)

all alone in here


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2014)

sure is quiet


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2014)

hello


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2014)

anybody


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2014)

me?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)

sorry, was surfing............. just joined a "vaping forum" and was checking things out.........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Hankus said:


> me?


hey beerkus!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2014)

hey keebs


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sorry, was surfing............. just joined a "vaping forum" and was checking things out.........



Does the vaping help you


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2014)

an theres my niece, seed ya later


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2014)

Hadn't heard from Quack and 1/2 hour down the road toward home the phone rings.   You guessed it.   Well I didn't turn around but probably should have.   Next time.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Hankus said:


> hey keebs


bye Hankus!


Wycliff said:


> Does the vaping help you


Just getting into it, but yeah, I think some.  


gobbleinwoods said:


> Hadn't heard from Quack and 1/2 hour down the road toward home the phone rings.   You guessed it.   Well I didn't turn around but probably should have.   Next time.


he shoulda called ya sooner.

ok, got to get some things done outside, maybe the gnats won't tote me off..


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Just getting into it, but yeah, I think some.
> 
> 
> Made my throat really sore I had to give it up. I'm going to give Chantix a try soon


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Just getting into it, but yeah, I think some.
> 
> 
> Made my throat really sore I had to give it up. I'm going to give Chantix a try soon



My FIL tried the Chantix said it gave him nightmares. Vivid nightmares & crazy thoughts.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Wycliff said:
> 
> 
> > My FIL tried the Chantix said it gave him nightmares. Vivid nightmares & crazy thoughts.
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Just getting into it, but yeah, I think some.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Chantix is known to give you some sure enough vivid technicolor dreams/nightmares and did not help me to stop smoking. I quit cold turkey and made it for almost 6 months before i fell off the wagon. It'll be time to try again soon.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I tried the nicotine patch in 1994 and failed. I tried Zyban in 1998 and actually quit for 2 weeks, then started back. I tried Chantix in December of 2007 and smoked my last cigarette on February 18th 2008. It helped me to stop a 38 year addiction to cigarettes.
> 
> I don`t dream anyway so that wasn`t a bother, and I`m already ornery and short tempered so it didn`t affect me that way either, no more so than normal.



I really wish it would work for my FIL. He can't breathe & he more than likely does have lung cancer but he can't quit smoking.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I really wish it would work for my FIL. He can't breathe & he more than likely does have lung cancer but he can't quit smoking.





I truly hate it for your Father in Law. I found out just a couple of hours ago that my Uncle was diagnosed with lung cancer. He also has COPD. He quit cigarettes 14 years ago, but he smoked for well over 50 years. Chain smoker too.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Just getting into it, but yeah, I think some.
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2014)

Moanday morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2014)

Moanday Morning it is !!!

Unfortunately, my brother who lived in St. Cloud, Florida died yesterday rather unexpectedly so it was not a good day for my family.

Gobblin, I'm sorry that I missed your trout catching excursion Saturday morning.  I've always wanted to do that but I've never had the right time set aside for an opportunity.  Which area were you fishing?

Got a doctor's appointment this morning at 9am.  

Looks like a start to another busy week for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moanday Morning it is !!!
> 
> Unfortunately, my brother who lived in St. Cloud, Florida died yesterday rather unexpectedly so it was not a good day for my family.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear of your loss.  Thoughts and prayers.  

I was on a small creek/stream north of Clarksville.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning, i survived the weekend. College is almost here for Coco, i'm nervous to death.
Oh and smokers cold turkey is the way to do it, if i can any body can.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moanday Morning it is !!!
> 
> Unfortunately, my brother who lived in St. Cloud, Florida died yesterday rather unexpectedly so it was not a good day for my family.
> 
> ...



 Sorry for your loss, Mike! 

 sent for all affected Family and friends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Mudro!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



Nicodemus said:


> I truly hate it for your Father in Law. I found out just a couple of hours ago that my Uncle was diagnosed with lung cancer. He also has COPD. He quit cigarettes 14 years ago, but he smoked for well over 50 years. Chain smoker too.



He's a chain smoker too & has COPD. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moanday Morning it is !!!
> 
> Unfortunately, my brother who lived in St. Cloud, Florida died yesterday rather unexpectedly so it was not a good day for my family.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry for you loss EE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Mud, you are correct about the cold turkey, ultimately. 

However, what works for one getting to that point may not work for another. 

I have cut way back, but still have a those few cigs a day that i actually enjoy along with a blu cig. 

My brother is still cigarette free, but is using a blu. His method was to quit buying cigarettes. He has just refused to go buy a pack, knowing he would start right back if he does. 

Obviously, I haven't got to that point......yet, but it's coming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Cricky!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning folks

EE, sorry to hear bout your loss.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 11, 2014)

Mornin Everybody


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks
> 
> EE, sorry to hear bout your loss.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody



.......and to the rest of you folks too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone seen the Tony Stewart ordeal?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

how do


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone seen the Tony Stewart ordeal?



yeah......looks like a tragic accident.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Howdy folks.

Mike, sorry for your loss. My regrets.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yeah......looks like a tragic accident.



Exactly but it only took the media a few mins (as usual) to blow it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone seen the Tony Stewart ordeal?



Haven't actually watched it, but read about it and brother explained in detail as he has watched over and over many times analyzing it.

Having said that, I agree with hdm.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yeah......looks like a tragic accident.


Fella shoulda stayed in his car...


Jeff C. said:


> Haven't actually watched it, but read about it and brother explained in detail as he has watched over and over many times analyzing it.
> 
> Having said that, I agree with hdm.



The video is something to watch..  HAd he not spun the tires right next to teh guys I dont believe there would be as much discussion about it.  Still sad for teh other driver and TOny..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Mike, sorry for your loss. My regrets.



Mornin Nic, thought about you the past few days as I was down in central Fl. with Grandpaw and Jag.

We went a plunderin and explorin all over around the St John's, swamps, and lagoons in the surrounding area for about 50-60 miles.

I've got 4-5 holes picked out for the next time I'm down there, even if I have to just rent a kayak for 3-4 days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fella shoulda stayed in his car...
> 
> 
> The video is something to watch..  HAd he not spun the tires right next to teh guys I dont believe there would be as much discussion about it.  Still sad for teh other driver and TOny..



Maybe so, but from what my brother told me, he doesn't think Tony did it to intentionally kick the car around towards him. Under a caution flag, drivers do that sort of thing on a normal basis, you see it all the time and no one thinks anything of it until now. BUT.....I have not watched it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Nic, thought about you the past few days as I was down in central Fl. with Grandpaw and Jag.
> 
> We went a plunderin and explorin all over around the St John's, swamps, and lagoons in the surrounding area for about 50-60 miles.
> 
> I've got 4-5 holes picked out for the next time I'm down there, even if I have to just rent a kayak for 3-4 days.




There`s still some wild areas down there, if you go to the right places. In the 2 years I lived down there, I learned that even though the deer are little, there 4 critters in them swamps that ain`t little. Diamondbacks, bears, gators, and spiders. And at one time or another, all of them will stand there and look you eye to eye.  

What town were ya`ll close to? The areas I plundered was between Palatka, Salt Springs, and Hawthorne mostly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mornin


No internet service at home all weekend. It was kinda nice.
They coming to fix it today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!





Jeff C. said:


> Mud, you are correct about the cold turkey, ultimately.
> 
> However, what works for one getting to that point may not work for another.
> 
> ...


You def. have to want to quit.
Or you wont.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone seen the Tony Stewart ordeal?


No one knows what was in Tony's mind. Horrible outcome. I hope things will change because of it. Safety first.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> No internet service at home all weekend. It was kinda nice.
> They coming to fix it today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s still some wild areas down there, if you go to the right places. In the 2 years I lived down there, I learned that even though the deer are little, there 4 critters in them swamps that ain`t little. Diamondbacks, bears, gators, and spiders. And at one time or another, all of them will stand there and look you eye to eye.
> 
> What town were ya`ll close to? The areas I plundered was between Palatka, Salt Springs, and Hawthorne mostly.



He's got a house in DeLand. 

He's about 4 miles or so to the St. Johns river, Lake Beresford, lakes Woodruff and Dexter within 15-20 mins., Lake Woodruff National Wildlife Refuge(hiked about 5 miles of it and saw a little 4'gator) fishing is allowed there.

An hour drive down to the Mosquito Lagoon and the Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge. I will be fishing both of these locations, no doubt. And obviously the St Johns also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> No internet service at home all weekend. It was kinda nice.
> They coming to fix it today.



Mornin scheetheart!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He's got a house in DeLand.
> 
> He's about 4 miles or so to the St. Johns river, Lake Beresford, lakes Woodruff and Dexter within 15-20 mins., Lake Woodruff National Wildlife Refuge(hiked about 5 miles of it and saw a little 4'gator) fishing is allowed there.
> 
> An hour drive down to the Mosquito Lagoon and the Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge. I will be fishing both of these locations, no doubt. And obviously the St Johns also.





If you get a chance, try the lower Ocklawaha River too, right across Little Lake George from Welaka. It`s perfect for a kayak, and crystal clear. Some good fishin` in there. Really wild place.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cricky!!







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone seen the Tony Stewart ordeal?





hdm03 said:


> yeah......looks like a tragic accident.



Yep tragic accident. I have watched the video & just cannot understand why on earth the guy got out of his car. The blue car narrowly missed him right before Stewart did hit him. IMO the guy walked right into the path of the oncoming cars. So sad. He made a poor choice out of anger & range & it cost him his life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin scheetheart!





sch+w+eetheart= Mandy!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moanday Morning it is !!!
> 
> Unfortunately, my brother who lived in St. Cloud, Florida died yesterday rather unexpectedly so it was not a good day for my family.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss, Mike..........'s for you & the family & friends.


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i survived the weekend. College is almost here for Coco, i'm nervous to death.
> Oh and smokers cold turkey is the way to do it, if i can any body can.


ain't no way........... I'll get there, eventually...... 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....


mernin Chief


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> No internet service at home all weekend. It was kinda nice.
> They coming to fix it today.


Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep tragic accident. I have watched the video & just cannot understand why on earth the guy got out of his car. The blue car narrowly missed him right before Stewart did hit him. IMO the guy walked right into the path of the oncoming cars. So sad. He made a poor choice out of anger & range & it cost him his life.



That's my take with my brother's explanation, without having watching it myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mike, I'm so sorry about your brother.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> So sorry for your loss, Mike..........'s for you & the family & friends.
> 
> ain't no way........... I'll get there, eventually......
> 
> ...



 Mornin Darlin! 

Keebs=Darlin


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> So sorry for your loss, Mike..........'s for you & the family & friends.
> 
> ain't no way........... I'll get there, eventually......
> 
> ...



You & Jeff will get there.........but I will have to agree with Mud My sis smoked since she was 13 & she quit cold turkey about 3 years ago. She didn't think she could quit cold turkey either but she said once she got past the 1st week it got easier.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> sch+w+eetheart= Mandy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Got outside Saturday and cut the grass.  Once I got done cutting grass I decided to wash the cars.  Got done with my truck started on LMS car and what do I hear in the distance, thunder.  Im not gonna complain about teh rain but you cant even tell I washed the car now..

The fish fry turned out pretty good too.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Got outside Saturday and cut the grass.  Once I got done cutting grass I decided to wash the cars.  Got done with my truck started on LMS car and what do I hear in the distance, thunder.  Im not gonna complain about teh rain but you cant even tell I washed the car now.



I hate when that happens.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep tragic accident. I have watched the video & just cannot understand why on earth the guy got out of his car. The blue car narrowly missed him right before Stewart did hit him. IMO the guy walked right into the path of the oncoming cars. So sad. He made a poor choice out of anger & range & it cost him his life.


That's my take too after watching the vid on the news, sad.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Darlin!
> 
> Keebs=Darlin


~giggle~




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Got outside Saturday and cut the grass.  Once I got done cutting grass I decided to wash the cars.  Got done with my truck started on LMS car and what do I hear in the distance, thunder.  Im not gonna complain about teh rain but you cant even tell I washed the car now..
> 
> The fish fry turned out pretty good too.


Watching the radar I figured you got a lot more than I did.............. 'bout dark last night we got a good soaking I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You & Jeff will get there.........but I will have to agree with Mud My sis smoked since she was 13 & she quit cold turkey about 3 years ago. She didn't think she could quit cold turkey either but she said once she got past the 1st week it got easier.



That's what my brother said. He told me the 1st week was the hardest, but he has had a couple of strong urges to get in his truck and go buy a pack, but overcame them.



mrs. hornet22 said:


>







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Got outside Saturday and cut the grass.  Once I got done cutting grass I decided to wash the cars.  Got done with my truck started on LMS car and what do I hear in the distance, thunder.  Im not gonna complain about teh rain but you cant even tell I washed the car now..
> 
> The fish fry turned out pretty good too.



We are finally getting some, but now it won't quit. Not complaining though, we needed it. Think it's supposed to start clearing back up after today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's my take too after watching the vid on the news, sad.
> 
> ~giggle~
> 
> ...



It rained pretty ol good at the house.  The pond is full again


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what my brother said. He told me the 1st week was the hardest, but he has had a couple of strong urges to get in his truck and go buy a pack, but overcame them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll ask my sis what she did to keep her mind off of wanting one but I think she took up crocheting to occupy her time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Got outside Saturday and cut the grass.  Once I got done cutting grass I decided to wash the cars.  Got done with my truck started on LMS car and what do I hear in the distance, thunder.  Im not gonna complain about teh rain but you cant even tell I washed the car now..
> 
> The fish fry turned out pretty good too.


We got a half an inch sat. afternoon. Watered everything good, but the pond is still low, we could use a lil more. I'm cleaning up the property so it being dry is a good thing.


Crickett said:


> I'll ask my sis what she did to keep her mind off of wanting one but I think she took up crocheting to occupy her time.


Y'all would think i'm crazy for why  i actually quit cold turkey. For that one reason it was something i had to do. I could start back today, i enjoy smoking. But i'll remain smoke free.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We got a half an inch sat. afternoon. Watered everything good, but the pond is still low, we could use a lil more. I'm cleaning up the property so it being dry is a good thing.
> 
> Y'all would think i'm crazy for why  i actually quit cold turkey. For that one reason it was something i had to do. I could start back today, i enjoy smoking. But i'll remain smoke free.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Headed to the swamp for a while. 

hdm03, please fix the clock.

Mornin` Keebs.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Headed to the swamp for a while.
> 
> hdm03, please fix the clock.
> 
> Mornin` Keebs.



Workin' as hard as I can; sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Headed to the swamp for a while.
> 
> hdm03, please fix the clock.
> 
> Mornin` Keebs.



Take Care....wish I was going!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Tackleberry=hard worker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Tackleberry=tryer


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C.=very chatty today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C.=feels good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tackleberry=fail-er



fixed it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

I thunk he is riding the clock instead of fixing it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Headed to the swamp for a while.
> 
> hdm03, please fix the clock.
> 
> Mornin` Keebs.


Catch a few for me



hdm03 said:


> Workin' as hard as I can; sir!


Hd=fibber



Jeff C. said:


> Jeff C.=very chatty today.


Jeff=on a roll


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

What number we on


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I thunk he is riding the clock instead of fixing it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I thunk he is riding the clock instead of fixing it



Thats prob. why its broke


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Catch a few for me
> 
> Hd=fibber
> 
> ...



Could not resist......again!!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning all. I quit smoking in 1990 cold turkey during
massage school. I kept a pack in my purse
and a lighter and the remaining carton on
the top of the frig for a year. It worked for me, the
panic was always when I knew I didn't have any.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Could not resist......again!!



I dont know why that is so funny, but i laugh so hard watching that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know why that is so funny, but i laugh so hard watching that.



It made my day Friday. I laughed even hours after I saw it. Just thinking about it, I'd just bust out


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know why that is so funny, but i laugh so hard watching that.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It made my day Friday. I laughed even hours after I saw it. Just thinking about it, I'd just bust out



Same here....I don't even remember why I youtubed it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

After he does it that look on his face


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

I need that as a ring tone!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> After he does it that look on his face



Yep.

I wanted so bad to show H22, but our computer was down. 
 It's fixed now!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It rained pretty ol good at the house.  The pond is full again


you shoulda done fixed the fishing dock by now!


mudracing101 said:


> We got a half an inch sat. afternoon. Watered everything good, but the pond is still low, we could use a lil more. I'm cleaning up the property so it being dry is a good thing.
> 
> Y'all would think i'm crazy for why  i actually quit cold turkey. For that one reason it was something i had to do. I could start back today, i enjoy smoking. But i'll remain smoke free.


mud=hero


Nicodemus said:


> Headed to the swamp for a while.
> 
> hdm03, please fix the clock.
> 
> Mornin` Keebs.


Mornin Nic!


karen936 said:


> Morning all. I quit smoking in 1990 cold turkey during
> massage school. I kept a pack in my purse
> and a lighter and the remaining carton on
> the top of the frig for a year. It worked for me,_* the
> panic was always when I knew I didn't have any*_.


ding, ding, ding!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

I just found out Brazil has an annual Miss Bum Bum competition.. OH MY


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Long story......

When I was down in Florida @ Grandpaws last year in November I was going to install some gutter screens/toppers on his gutter's that he bought at a yard sale for .50 each.

I get up there on the roof(not steep pitch or high) and they don't even fit worth a crap. So, I didn't install them. While we were down there this time I couldn't see them, so I asked what he did with them because he was on the ladder cleaning out his gutter. 

He says, "they are up here, take a look". He comes down off the ladder and I go up. He has them up there, but the fit is just about useless, and he had to wire them in.  Not to mention, he's actually on the ladder digging debris out from underneath and on top of them.

So, I make a comment that I just recently told MizT that here in the near future I am going to have a professional come instal some quality gutter toppers on our gutters and never climb up there again. I almost went off the roof @ 16 feet high a couple of years ago and caught myself with my foot in the gutter. Scared me purty good, I really almost went off.

Grandpaw asked, "how much are they?" I said, "I'm not sure, but maybe a couple thousand." He said, "There's no way I'd pay that!"

I said, "It's a fraction of the cost had I fell." He agreed, but then said, "don't you already have gutter toppers on your gutters?" I said yes but they are just some cheap omes I bought from Home depot and installed myself, but I didn't finish the whole house. 

He asked me how much they were and I told him $3.96 per section (4'), so a dollar a foot. He said, "that's too much, I wouldn't pay that either." I came back with "a dollar a foot? At worse maybe $150-200.00, to not have to get back up there and possibly fall and break something bad, never walk again, or even get killed?" 

He just said, "yeah, but I won't pay that."

This coming from an old retired guy with a college degree, retired from a management position @ Caterpillar, that can afford to buy a winter home in central Florida, is going to buy a boat and a small SUV to keep down there for  himself and others of us whne we go down there to use.

Can someone explain this mentality to me.....I just don't get it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

I thought I heerd ol Tarzan holler...  

The dadgum swamp is full of deer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I thought I heerd ol Tarzan holler...
> 
> The dadgum swamp is full of deer.



Believe it or not.....when I was a kid, I could do that "Johnny Weismuller Tarzan yell" and sound almost just like him. All the other kids in the neighborhood and my brother's and sister would always say, "Jeff, do the tarzan yell!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Believe it or not.....when I was a kid, I could do that "Johnny Weismuller Tarzan yell" and sound almost just like him. All the other kids in the neighborhood and my brother's and sister would always say, "Jeff, do the tarzan yell!"







I worked with an ol boy who could sound more like an elephant than a real one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Nic, the deer were out in full force around here last night up and down the roadsides. Jag and I took a ride over to my brothers and counted 14 different deer, I believe. No telling how many we didn't see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I worked with an ol boy who could sound more like an elephant than a real one.



 rofl:


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, the deer were out in full force around here last night up and down the roadsides. Jag and I took a ride over to my brothers and counted 14 different deer, I believe. No telling how many we didn't see.





They were out in force this mornin`. I was just about in sight of one or another one the entire short time I was out there. Turkeys too. We have a good fawn crop every year, but this year is an exception to an exception. And we`ve had a fine hatch of turkeys this year, at least around the the house.

Down at the cabin last week, I did a little plunderin`, and I`m gonna have to cut back on my kill down there. The big woods deer ain`t doin` so good.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Long story......
> 
> When I was down in Florida @ Grandpaws last year in November I was going to install some gutter screens/toppers on his gutter's that he bought at a yard sale for .50 each.
> 
> ...



We had those  wire thingys on the gutters at our other house. They were terrible & didn't work. I wouldn't waste the money on them either. Just my .02. When I clean these out (and yes I have cleaned them) I stay on the ladder. It is a pain to keep moving the ladder every few feet but I feel safer doing that than walking on the roof. I only do the lower ones you know cause I'm short & all  I leave the higher ones for my hubby to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They were out in force this mornin`. I was just about in sight of one or another one the entire short time I was out there. Turkeys too. We have a good fawn crop every year, but this year is an exception to an exception. And we`ve had a fine hatch of turkeys this year, at least around the the house.
> 
> Down at the cabin last week, I did a little plunderin`, and I`m gonna have to cut back on my kill down there. The big woods deer ain`t doin` so good.



We've got several speckled deer  around here this year too. AND.....I saw the 1st wild turkey come through my yard and pasture a couple of weeks back. I haven't seen one of them around here it quite a few years.

Speakin of turkey, saw tons of them in Florida while I was there. They were even in the neighborhoods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We had those  wire thingys on the gutters at our other house. They were terrible & didn't work. I wouldn't waste the money on them either. Just my .02. When I clean these out (and yes I have cleaned them) I stay on the ladder. It is a pain to keep moving the ladder every few feet but I feel safer doing that than walking on the roof. I only do the lower ones you know cause I'm short & all  I leave the higher ones for my hubby to do.



I won't climb up on it NO MORE since that slippping incident, and I'm not afraid of heights.

You know the old sayin, "it's not the height or the fall that hurts, it's that sudden stop!"


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I won't climb up on it NO MORE since that slippping incident, and I'm not afraid of heights.
> 
> You know the old sayin, "it's not the height or the fall that hurts, it's that sudden stop!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Crikett, I have to use an extension ladder here. I've got nothing less than 10' and the highest are 16' or better. I try to make Jag stand there and keep his hands on the ladder, but sometimes he just walks off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I won't climb up on it NO MORE since that slippping incident, and I'm not afraid of heights.
> 
> You know the old sayin, "it's not the height or the fall that hurts, it's that sudden stop!"



Its always the bounce that gets me


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We've got several speckled deer  around here this year too. AND.....I saw the 1st wild turkey come through my yard and pasture a couple of weeks back. I haven't seen one of them around here it quite a few years.
> 
> Speakin of turkey, saw tons of them in Florida while I was there. They were even in the neighborhoods.





Yea, the "interlopers" who are just about to take over that part of the state haven`t learned that Nature doesn`t need any help and that fed critters are soon dead critters. Either tamed down to a pitiful excuse for what they are supposed to be or shot dead because of loss of fear of man and to dangerous to let live then. 

So far, I`ve never seen any piebald deer around here, but there were 2 all white (not albinos though) bucks killed on the plantation a few miles east of here where I put in on the Flint, and a melanistic doe was seen just a couple of mile from my house last year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Not being afraid of heights makes it more dangerous for me, I believe. Sometimes when I'm up there and I need to reach a little further, I just jerk the extension ladder over, sliding it along the gutter to get 2 more feet or so before I have to move it. It's going to bite me one day.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Crikett, I have to use an extension ladder here. I've got nothing less than 10' and the highest are 16' or better. I try to make Jag stand there and keep his hands on the ladder, but sometimes he just walks off.



I have to hold the ladder for my hubby when he climbs up & back down but he gets up there & walks all around. Makes me nervous cause he ain't afraid of falling. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its always the bounce that gets me







Jeff C. said:


> Not being afraid of heights makes it more dangerous for me, I believe. Sometimes when I'm up there and I need to reach a little further, I just jerk the extension ladder over, sliding it along the gutter to get 2 more feet or so before I have to move it. It's going to bite me one day.


I'm not afraid of heights either & I even tried sliding the ladder over just a few feet without getting down but I'm not strong enough. Guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, the "interlopers" who are just about to take over that part of the state haven`t learned that Nature doesn`t need any help and that fed critters are soon dead critters. Either tamed down to a pitiful excuse for what they are supposed to be or shot dead because of loss of fear of man and to dangerous to let live then.
> 
> So far, I`ve never seen any piebald deer around here, but there were 2 all white (not albinos though) bucks killed on the plantation a few miles east of here where I put in on the Flint, and a melanistic doe was seen just a couple of mile from my house last year.



Most of the ones we saw were out in 
wilderness/undeveloped areas, but saw a flock or two right in town in peoples yards. Of course, right behind the homes were swamps and expanses of undeveloped land.

Grandpaw's next door neighbor told us she saw a bear running through the neighborhood one morning while she was out walking her dog! She thought it was a dog at first, then realized it was a bear as it ran by.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its always the bounce that gets me



One tends to bounce less as one gets older!

Remember that, young man!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Most of the ones we saw were out in
> wilderness/undeveloped areas, but saw a flock or two right in town in peoples yards. Of course, right behind the homes were swamps and expanses of undeveloped land.
> 
> Grandpaw's next door neighbor told us she saw a bear running through the neighborhood one morning while she was out walking her dog! She thought it was a dog at first, then realized it was a bear as it ran by.





The panhandle is slam full of bears, and they are expanding their range in the area around Lake Seminole now. Florida really needs to bring back a bear season.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm sposed to be up there right now finishing my gutter cleaning and installing the gutter toppers the rest of the way on my gutters, but I've just about talked myself slap out of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The panhandle is slam full of bears, and they are expanding their range in the area around Lake Seminole now. Florida really needs to bring back a bear season.



They will have to, eventually!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Long story......
> 
> When I was down in Florida @ Grandpaws last year in November I was going to install some gutter screens/toppers on his gutter's that he bought at a yard sale for .50 each.
> 
> ...


that's why he has the money to do what he wants now, he's decided what he will & won't pay for............... don't make sense to me either, Chief......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Don't think I am going to get on that ladder.....I've just got a bad juju feelin about it for some reason today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't think I am going to get on that ladder.....I've just got a bad juju feelin about it for some reason today.





Take it from an old lineman. If you have that feelin`, don`t leave the ground.

Everybody who has ever climbed for a living has had that Angel of Death whisper in their ear to go ahead, nothing will happen. Don`t listen to him.

Trust your inner instincts, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's why he has the money to do what he wants now, he's decided what he will & won't pay for............... don't make sense to me either, Chief......



Grandpaw=tightwad when it comes to a couple hundred $$$, but not a couple hundred thousand $$$


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mud=want to swap granpa's


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mud=want to swap granpa's


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

hfh=forgot food AGAIN= HAUNGRY!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank You very much to my drivelers friends for your Thoughts and Prayers in regards to the loss of my brother.  It was certainly a shock to all of the family. 


I just got home from the doctor and my doctor said to keep doing the things that I have been doing because everything looks really great.  I felt good that my blood pressure was 112/69 and heart rate was 70 bpm.

Now I am logging off so that I can get lots of regular business work done today.

Thank all of you again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hfh=forgot food AGAIN= HAUNGRY!!!!!







EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thank You very much to my drivelers friends for your Thoughts and Prayers in regards to the loss of my brother.  It was certainly a shock to all of the family.
> 
> 
> I just got home from the doctor and my doctor said to keep doing the things that I have been doing because everything looks really great.  I felt good that my blood pressure was 112/69 and heart rate was 70 bpm.
> ...



Sure thing, Mike! Glad you got a clean bill of health!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Me and lil MizCricky!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Me and lil MizCricky!



havin_fun_huntin+

all alone..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+
> 
> all alone..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+
> 
> all alone..



You weren't here! 



Keebs said:


>



Heyyyyy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

PSA=some people shouldnt wear sleeveless shirts...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> PSA=some people shouldnt wear sleeveless shirts...



Have you been to the beach lately?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Have you been to the beach lately?



 yes


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You weren't here!
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyyy!









havin_fun_huntin said:


> PSA=some people shouldnt wear sleeveless shirts...


 sorry, I'll put a jacket on next time.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sorry, I'll put a jacket on next time.......



If that was you, um, you got alot darker, taller and top heavy since last time I seen ya.  BTW that tattoo.. you need to find a better tat artist..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Chili and a baked tater.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Boiled peanuts + boiled eggs= tummy ache


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Boiled peanuts + boiled eggs= tummy ache



I had boiled pnuts for breakfast too,to, 2


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If that was you, um, you got alot darker, taller and top heavy since last time I seen ya.  BTW that tattoo.. you need to find a better tat artist..


UUMMyeah, I need to see about getting that tat changed........... thanks for the sweet compliment on my tan!


mudracing101 said:


> Chili and a baked tater.


goughlash on a slice of bread......... I like yours better......


Crickett said:


> Boiled peanuts + boiled eggs= tummy ache


good goobly goo girl!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

stanks in here


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> UUMMyeah, I need to see about getting that tat changed........... thanks for the sweet compliment on my tan!
> 
> goughlash on a slice of bread......... I like yours better......
> 
> good goobly goo girl!



I don't know what I was thinkin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> stanks in here



I wonder why?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> stanks in here



And yet you stayed long enough to post...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I wonder why?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I don't know what I was thinkin.....


 you weren't, that's the problem!


Crickett said:


> And yet you stayed long enough to post...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you weren't, that's the problem!



So true! Bad thing is there is still leftovers in the fridge & it is soooo tempting!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> stanks in here



I fixed it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Jag ate a whole container of egg salad yesterday evening. It was for making sammiches fo lunch. Probly would have gotten about 8 sammiches out of it, he just killed the entire container full with a fork.....which is not unusual round here.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag ate a whole container of egg salad yesterday evening. It was for making sammiches fo lunch. Probly would have gotten about 8 sammiches out of it, he just killed the entire container full with a fork.....which is not unusual round here.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Larry the cable guy shared a pic on twitter. I immediately thought of Sinclair.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

jeff gonna need some Febreze tooo


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi!....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey lilD


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey lilD



Hii!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff gonna need some Febreze tooo



I'm gonna need some Febcyclone!



lilD1188 said:


> Hi!....



Heyyyy there!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Hii!



Hey lilD, i think youre supposed to share that coke, not drink it and then show someone there name


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

is it Fryday?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

im all alone, again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im all alone, again





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack?



Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack?





mudracing101 said:


> Mud?



crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



Move to Brazil, youll feel better


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

MizT is in Florida on the Gulf coast with one of our old friends/neighbor. They go down every year to her friends' Aunt's condo. Us guys and the kids used to go wayyyy back, but they turned it into a gals only trip annually.

I just remembered I've got to take Jag to his bowling league this aft.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

What happened to Mandy all day? She must have gotten bizzy....she didn even say, "Cannonball".


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT is in Florida on the Gulf coast with one of our old friends/neighbor. They go down every year to her friends' Aunt's condo. Us guys and the kids used to go wayyyy back, but they turned it into a gals only trip annually.
> 
> I just remembered I've got to take Jag to his bowling league this aft.



Be sure to tell her and the friend i said hey; they'll know what it means


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Been a busy day=slow day on the forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Be sure to tell her and the friend i said hey; they'll know what it means



I will text her immediately, as soon as you get this clock fixed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Brazil has some absolutely beautiful scenery.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, yes it does!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What happened to Mandy all day? She must have gotten bizzy....she didn even say, "Cannonball".



She sent me a PM earlier telling me hey.......i have no clue what she meant????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

I bet she took a nap after lunch.  Wonder If she ate GC?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

the chocolate fountain will knock ya on yer hiney


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

hehe he said hiney, shoulda said bum bum


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

All right kids....I have to get Jag to bowling. CYL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

h22?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

well toot..

Bye Jeff


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

tell all of the bowling moms i said hey; they'll.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

tell em i said high too..  just the hawt ones tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

bye mud, bye keebs


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey lilD, i think youre supposed to share that coke, not drink it and then show someone there name


I LOL'd when I saw that!


mudracing101 said:


> Been a busy day=slow day on the forum.


 yep and I am ready for this day to be OVA............ you ready? lessgo!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bye mud, bye keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Times up, later y'all, Dont leave me Keebs!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna need some Febcyclone!
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyy there!



Heyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey lilD, i think youre supposed to share that coke, not drink it and then show someone there name



I was thirsty after shopping in Walmart then loading up my new smoker/grill I sowwyyy!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> I was thirsty after shopping in Walmart then loading up my new smoker/grill I sowwyyy!!!



you should start vaporing your meat, Its better..  Smoking is soo 2010


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should start vaporing your meat, Its better..  Smoking is soo 2010



Idgit!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Idgit!



Grats on teh new smoker.  I got carried away with the lighter fluid on mine yesterday and burnt the paint off 1/2 of it...


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grats on teh new smoker.  I got carried away with the lighter fluid on mine yesterday and burnt the paint off 1/2 of it...



Thank ya! Can't beat a $150/$200 smoker/grill for $85 lol I guess buying at the end of the "season" is a good idea!  I have to watch the lighter fluid or I'll have fire everywhere!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grats on teh new smoker.  I got carried away with the lighter fluid on mine yesterday and burnt the paint off 1/2 of it...





Throw that poison away and get you a chimney starter.  

Hey Little Miss Donya.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Throw that poison away and get you a chimney starter.
> 
> Hey Little Miss Donya.



Nic, I got a pretty good sized grill  takes ALOT of charcoal to get it above 250ish.  I want one of those Chimneys but its gonna need to be a biggun or 2-4 of em


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, I got a pretty good sized grill  takes ALOT of charcoal to get it above 250ish.  I want one of those Chimneys but its gonna need to be a biggun or 2-4 of em





Then get a big chimney, or two regular size ones. That lighter fluid is puttin` deadly chemicals in you and your family.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Then get a big chimney, or two regular size ones. That lighter fluid is puttin` deadly chemicals in you and your family.



True, very true.  IV looked into getting one several times just havent decided to get one.  Truth be known for grilling I should prolly get a smaller grill.  For smoking my grill/smoker is great.  Iv tried, I cant get it over 250 when using the smoker box


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> True, very true.  IV looked into getting one several times just havent decided to get one.  Truth be known for grilling I should prolly get a smaller grill.  For smoking my grill/smoker is great.  Iv tried, I cant get it over 250 when using the smoker box





I only use my smoker box for low, slow heat. Stuff like beef briskets, or to smoke sausage and pork shoulders.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I only use my smoker box for low, slow heat. Stuff like beef briskets, or to smoke sausage and pork shoulders.



Thats what I was getting at.  For its intended purpose, low and slow, the smoker is great.  The Grill part takes ALOT of charcoal to get good and hot tho.   I smoked a deer ham the other day.  Didnt turn out 1/2 bad considering I didnt have any aluminum foil nor season it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2014)

afternoon evening howdy all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

howdy gobble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 11, 2014)

just seen teh time... im out, bye folks!


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Throw that poison away and get you a chimney starter.
> 
> Hey Little Miss Donya.



Hey Unca Nic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Throw that poison away and get you a chimney starter.
> 
> Hey Little Miss Donya.


True that. Chimney is the way to go. Can't stand that starter fluid.


gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon evening howdy all.



Hey invisible friend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Evening, babes and bro's!
I'm thinking some grilled jalapeno cheese sausage poppers from Salt Lick will be fine for supper.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, I got a pretty good sized grill  takes ALOT of charcoal to get it above 250ish.  I want one of those Chimneys but its gonna need to be a biggun or 2-4 of em



Where is your thermometer located. Get a new one and 
mount at grate level or get an oven thermometer and
set on grate compare the temp on the smoker to the temp
at the grate, bet there's a big difference. Also you need a 
chimney real easy to use. put coals in and then dump hot
coals on top. Don't forget to put in some wood chunks.
I also made a baffle for mine out of old aluminum plate
I know aluminum is bad but its what I had just bent
it at an angle top of opening to grate and extended the 
chimney with metal duct to grate top so the smoke
stays down and not up. Hope this helps.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, babes and bro's!
> I'm thinking some grilled jalapeno cheese sausage poppers from Salt Lick will be fine for supper.



Why not make your own??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Why not make your own??



because..... i don't have any jalapeno cheese sausage or jalapeno's? I do have the bacon, though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> True that. Chimney is the way to go. Can't stand that starter fluid.
> 
> 
> Hey invisible friend.



invisible? s my green light is on  unlike some who hid behind the curtain.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> because..... i don't have any jalapeno cheese sausage or jalapeno's? I do have the bacon, though.



Well that's a start I guess.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2014)

daytime drivelers  

Well I am going to make a small pot of coffee this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2014)

Gobblin, Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you and all of those late arrivals this morning.

I will be glad to partake of some of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.


I did see your post about trout fishing north of Clarkesville.  Were you and Dana fishing on the Soquee River up hwy 197 north of the "dip in the road"?  Gosh, I spent a lot of time many years ago along that stretch of road.  I love the area of the old grist mill too.  Enjoyed several dates with some really pretty girls back in those days that included Lake Burton, Lake  Rabun, and Unicoi State Park.  I visited that area a couple of years ago and relived lots of those memories again too.  I remember some "Hot" dates back then but man that water was so cold that it made you talk in a tenor voice on occasion too !!!!!     I tried my best to convince my dates that we just needed to hold each other tighter to keep warm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you and all of those late arrivals this morning.
> 
> I will be glad to partake of some of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.
> 
> ...



Actually Wild Cat creek up Lake Burton way.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2014)

I love that area and wish that I could visit it more often.

Hope that you and Dana caught enough trout for supper.

I have a good friend that fishes the Soquee River every year and normally stays a week or so at the time.  I remember a couple of years ago that he had a problem with a very hungry bear too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Mornin youngins...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I love that area and wish that I could visit it more often.
> 
> Hope that you and Dana caught enough trout for supper.
> 
> I have a good friend that fishes the Soquee River every year and normally stays a week or so at the time.  I remember a couple of years ago that he had a problem with a very hungry bear too.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins...



Dana and I did okay in the battle with the fishes.

I have fished the Soquee before but not this trip.

Chief-O, morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning folks.

I got home last night and told LMS what Nic said about getting a couple of charcoal chimneys.  She thinks for a second and says, "tell him once I get a pool and a hot tub you can get a charcoal chimney!"
I sit there kinda confused as to how those are even equal to a charcoal chimney.  I asked her if she knew what I was talking about?  She said, "yeah thats one of them block things with a stack on it you can cook on, right?"  All i could do is laugh, shake my head and realize  my wife isnt the brightest crayon in the box....
10 minutes and a google search she finally said, "oh, ok, yeah u can get a couple."


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

morning kids


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> I got home last night and told LMS what Nic said about getting a couple of charcoal chimneys.  She thinks for a second and says, "tell him once I get a pool and a hot tub you can get a charcoal chimney!"
> I sit there kinda confused as to how those are even equal to a charcoal chimney.  I asked her if she knew what I was talking about?  She said, "yeah thats one of them block things with a stack on it you can cook on, right?"  All i could do is laugh, shake my head and realize  my wife isnt the brightest crayon in the box....
> 10 minutes and a google search she finally said, "oh, ok, yeah u can get a couple."



Lms=sheltered life



Morning y'all.  One more day closer to Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

How come when you wake up at 4 in the morning you toss and turn cant go back to sleep and when you finally doze back off at 5 the alarm goes off at 6 and you cant crawl out of the bed??????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> How come when you wake up at 4 in the morning you toss and turn cant go back to sleep and when you finally doze back off at 5 the alarm goes off at 6 and you cant crawl out of the bed??????????



And you claim to be a morning person.  THis is my routine pretty much every day, hence why Im ill the first 45 minutes out of the bed


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dana and I did okay in the battle with the fishes.
> 
> I have fished the Soquee before but not this trip.
> 
> Chief-O, morning.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> I got home last night and told LMS what Nic said about getting a couple of charcoal chimneys.  She thinks for a second and says, "tell him once I get a pool and a hot tub you can get a charcoal chimney!"
> I sit there kinda confused as to how those are even equal to a charcoal chimney.  I asked her if she knew what I was talking about?  She said, "yeah thats one of them block things with a stack on it you can cook on, right?"  All i could do is laugh, shake my head and realize  my wife isnt the brightest crayon in the box....
> 10 minutes and a google search she finally said, "oh, ok, yeah u can get a couple."





hdm03 said:


> morning kids





mudracing101 said:


> Lms=sheltered life
> 
> 
> 
> Morning y'all.  One more day closer to Friday



Mornin boyz! 

hfh, you can do it with one chimney like karen said. It may take a tad longer for coals to get ready because you are lighting it twice, so to speak.

Mound unlit coals in grill, fill chimney with coals and light, when chimney coals are burning good, pour on top of unlit coals in grill until all are lit well and no longer flaming. You just have to allow for extra time to light all coals until they are no longer flaming.

Also, if you do get a chimney, get the Weber chimney, it won't burn out as fast as the cheaper off brand one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

I am going to get chewed out from my Boss. I forgot to book my travel for an upcoming week 21 days out, they don't like that. I'm at 18 days today.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C Hole = company policy violator


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C Hole = company policy violator



You nailed it....even used the proper terminology!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff=deep doo doo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You nailed it....even used the proper terminology!



hdm03=smart lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You nailed it....even used the proper terminology!



I am full of corporate terminology


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff=deep doo doo



Yep....forgot about it when I went to Florida with Grandpaw.

I will get a nasty email


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I am full of corporate terminology



full of... something


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I am full of corporate terminology



And that's not all......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> full of... something





Jeff C. said:


> And that's not all......



great minds


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> I got home last night and told LMS what Nic said about getting a couple of charcoal chimneys.  She thinks for a second and says, "tell him once I get a pool and a hot tub you can get a charcoal chimney!"
> I sit there kinda confused as to how those are even equal to a charcoal chimney.  I asked her if she knew what I was talking about?  She said, "yeah thats one of them block things with a stack on it you can cook on, right?"  All i could do is laugh, shake my head and realize  my wife isnt the brightest crayon in the box....
> 10 minutes and a google search she finally said, "oh, ok, yeah u can get a couple."





hdm03 said:


> I am full of corporate terminology


_do tell_...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Mornin






Students are back in the ATH. Traffic is SCARY.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> _do tell_...........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Ladies


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Ladies



hey, in a pinch, you can use a metal coffee can (when you can find them) as a charcoal starter, just a "fyi"........
ok, gotta


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> _do tell_...........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Ladies



X2...Mornin Gals!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Ladies





Jeff C. said:


> X2...Mornin Gals!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey ladies


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ladies



hey


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



COuld you please put that in proper corporate terminology please?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> COuld you please put that in proper corporate terminology please?



feciese?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> I got home last night and told LMS what Nic said about getting a couple of charcoal chimneys.  She thinks for a second and says, "tell him once I get a pool and a hot tub you can get a charcoal chimney!"
> I sit there kinda confused as to how those are even equal to a charcoal chimney.  I asked her if she knew what I was talking about?  She said, "yeah thats one of them block things with a stack on it you can cook on, right?"  All i could do is laugh, shake my head and realize  my wife isnt the brightest crayon in the box....
> 10 minutes and a google search she finally said, "oh, ok, yeah u can get a couple."



She might not be the brightest crayon but she IS the purtiest! 



mudracing101 said:


> How come when you wake up at 4 in the morning you toss and turn cant go back to sleep and when you finally doze back off at 5 the alarm goes off at 6 and you cant crawl out of the bed??????????



I don't know but I hate that too!  Sometimes when it happens to me I just go ahead & get up.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





karen936 said:


> Morning all


Morning Girls


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ladies





hdm03 said:


> hey



 nancy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> I got home last night and told LMS what Nic said about getting a couple of charcoal chimneys.  She thinks for a second and says, "tell him once I get a pool and a hot tub you can get a charcoal chimney!"
> I sit there kinda confused as to how those are even equal to a charcoal chimney.  I asked her if she knew what I was talking about?  She said, "yeah thats one of them block things with a stack on it you can cook on, right?"  All i could do is laugh, shake my head and realize  my wife isnt the brightest crayon in the box....
> 10 minutes and a google search she finally said, "oh, ok, yeah u can get a couple."



I actually when by myself put a small grate/grill on the top and cooked a burger and hot dogs before.




mudracing101 said:


> How come when you wake up at 4 in the morning you toss and turn cant go back to sleep and when you finally doze back off at 5 the alarm goes off at 6 and you cant crawl out of the bed??????????



'tis why I just go ahead and get up every morning and start the coffee flowing.

morning to all!!! Snook in a quick peek in at work today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Remembered lunch today.  GOnna has some grilled shicken


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I actually when by myself put a small grate/grill on the top and cooked a burger and hot dogs before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Saw Alton Brown cook a filet mignon with one by setting the chimney over the top of the steak for a couple of minutes on each side.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I actually when by myself put a small grate/grill on the top and cooked a burger and hot dogs before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 is way to early, have to have my beauty sleep.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 4 is way to early, have to have my beauty sleep.



you need to sleep more every night if that be the case


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Remembered lunch today.  GOnna has some grilled shicken



Mrs. V cooked a mustard roast with veggies and taters on the side, it was pretty good. Guess that'll be my lunch today.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you need to sleep more every night if that be the case



I know, i need a 9 to 5 job.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. V cooked a mustard roast with veggies and taters on the side, it was pretty good. Guess that'll be my lunch today.



Must be nice.  I had to cook this and even went was far as to prepare the plates for me and LMS to take to work today.  

Im starting to feel like Mr. Mom.  Im about ready to voluntarily give up my man card, or just burn it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Must be nice.  I had to cook this and even went was far as to prepare the plates for me and LMS to take to work today.
> 
> Im starting to feel like Mr. Mom.  Im about ready to voluntarily give up my man card, or just burn it




Can't burn nothin up here state wide burn ban on everything including briquetts hot , dry and smoke so thick this morning you could cut it but the fire from it is a good ways north


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Must be nice.  I had to cook this and even went was far as to prepare the plates for me and LMS to take to work today.
> 
> Im starting to feel like Mr. Mom.  Im about ready to voluntarily give up my man card, or just burn it


It'll get better Leroy.


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Can't burn nothin up here state wide burn ban on everything including briquetts hot , dry and smoke so thick this morning you could cut it but the fire from it is a good ways north


Cool pic


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

Middle Child's Day

When : Always August 12th

Middle Child's Day gives a little well deserved recognition to the  wonderful and special middle child in the family.

For parents of three children, you likely know the "Middle Child Syndrome" all too well. If you grew up the middle child with both older and younger siblings, you know the feeling a from a very personal perspective.

The first child is the first child. Beyond a doubt, the first born is a very special occasion. And he, or she, has all of mom and dad for a while before the second child comes along. The final child is and always will be the baby of the family.  

This author knows what its like to be a middle child. We won't go into a dissertation about what Middle Child Syndrome is. Rather, we will focus upon one aspect. Older and younger children tend to be more outgoing, or extroverted. The middle Child tends to be more introverted, quieter, perhaps a bit of a loner.

It is very fair and fitting that we celebrate, and place into the limelight, the middle child today. Go out and enjoy this day to the fullest. Tell the world about it. Be a little outspoken, and let the world know how great it is to be the middle child. YOu truely are a wonderful, talented, ad special person!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Middle Child's Day
> 
> When : Always August 12th
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Happy Middle Child's Day???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

what happens if there are 4+ kids?  Are all the ones in the middle considered the middle child?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

crap?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Middle Child's Day
> 
> When : Always August 12th
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> what happens if there are 4+ kids?  Are all the ones in the middle considered the middle child?


good question, I'm the 3rd of 4........ separated from the older ones by 4 years & the younger by 6............   those 6 years were the best of my life though! jk'ing.........but that is what I've always told my baby sis!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

This just in... middle child day sucks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> This just in... middle child day sucks



Itll get better.  




You get off at 430..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what happens if there are 4+ kids?  Are all the ones in the middle considered the middle child?



I'm the middle child and there are 4 of us.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm the middle child and there are 4 of us.



Jeff=middle child=sucks to be Jeff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm the last of 4.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff=middle child=sucks to be Jeff



Well....sort of, the first 2 were twins, then me, then younger brother.

Actually, my older brother and sister were 13 mins. apart.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Middle Child's Day
> 
> When : Always August 12th
> 
> ...



I'm the middle child! Yay! It's my day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm the last of 4.



 tha baby is always spoiled rotten


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm the last of 4.



Da baby!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tha baby is always spoiled rotten



Aint' that the truth!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

We're paying too much homage to hdm03's silly day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm the middle child! Yay! It's my day!



You introvert, loner, etc.!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Quack in da house!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We're paying too much homage to hdm03's silly day.



It's only silly cause it ain't your day!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm the last of 4.


Da Baaaby!


Jeff C. said:


> Well....sort of, the first 2 were twins, then me, then younger brother.
> 
> Actually, my older brother and sister were 13 mins. apart.


My older sis's were 11 months & 25 days apart...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> tha baby is always spoiled rotten


TRUTH!!!!!!!!in my family anyway......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We're paying too much homage to hdm03's silly day.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack . .


 Hey!!! Ya'll have a good time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Who's Kris87 and when did he make mod ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm the middle child and there are 4 of us.





Crickett said:


> It's only silly cause it ain't your day!





Jeff C. said:


> You introvert, loner, etc.!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Da Baaaby!
> 
> My older sis's were 11 months & 25 days apart...........
> 
> ...



My brother and sister are 12 months apart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's Kris87 and when did he make mod ??



Never heard of them! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


>



That's what the article said. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My brother and sister are 12 months apart.



MizT and her older brother are 10 months apart!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's Kris87 and when did he make mod ??



Good question 


By the way I'm the oldest and the BEST and that's my story and I'm stickin to it


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Jeff, hate I missed you on my trip south, but it was pretty much a whirlwind. I did attempt to call you yesteray morning, but I no longer have your number in my phone for some reason. I think my cows ate it, PM it to me when you get the chance.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My brother and sister are 12 months apart.



Me & my sis are 14 mths apart. 



Jeff C. said:


> MizT and her older brother are 10 months apart!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Pops is in da house!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's Kris87 and when did he make mod ??







havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff, hate I missed you on my trip south, but it was pretty much a whirlwind. I did attempt to call you yesteray morning, but I no longer have your number in my phone for some reason. I think my cows ate it, PM it to me when you get the chance.



10-4 Charlie, hate we missed each other.....I'll send it!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You introvert, loner, etc.!



Apparently I am an introvert.....according to the quiz I just took!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

WOW, yalls parents didnt wait long... Me and my sister are 15 years apart..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Called my boss, he wasn't too upset, but will call me back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Apparently I am an introvert.....according to the quiz I just took!



Link?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Apparently I am an introvert.....according to the quiz I just took!



Toldja!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WOW, yalls parents didnt wait long... Me and my sister are 15 years apart..



15 years??? 

My kids are almost 5 years apart. 



Jeff C. said:


> Link?



12 ?'s 

http://www.thepowerofintroverts.com/about-the-book/quiet-quiz-are-you-an-introvert/


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

My cows missed me very much while I was gone. I stopped and got them some of them plastic alligators to play with at one of those alligator joints down round Pahoke. They were not impressed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

It's funny that this subject even came up. I was just recently talking to older Sis about when we were kids and our differences and such as we were growing up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows missed me very much while I was gone. I stopped and got them some of them plastic alligators to play with at one of those alligator joints down round Pahoke. They were not impressed.



You done ticked them off again.....now they will be snarling at you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> 15 years???
> 
> My kids are almost 5 years apart.
> 
> ...



technically I have 2 older sisters which I rarely claim. Both 8+ years older than me..  I always claim my younger sister..  I love that lil girl


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's Kris87 and when did he make mod ??


 what forum?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My brother and sister are 12 months apart.


pretty much the same again, huh?


Jeff C. said:


> MizT and her older brother are 10 months apart!


Whoa!


KyDawg said:


> My cows missed me very much while I was gone. I stopped and got them some of them plastic alligators to play with at one of those alligator joints down round Pahoke. They were not impressed.


terrible cows, don't appreciate nuttin!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Keebs, wish I could have visited some when I came thru your country, maybe next time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> 15 years???
> 
> My kids are almost 5 years apart.
> 
> ...



I got an I. 



Keebs said:


> what forum?
> 
> pretty much the same again, huh?
> 
> ...



She was a preemie though.....2 months, I think!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Ima extrovert .   Whoda thunk it ??


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs, wish I could have visited some when I came thru your country, maybe next time.



It was good seeing you KyDawg+; thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

It's good to see ya'll our still paying homoage to this fine holiday!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> It's good to see ya'll our still paying homoage to this fine holiday!





Little less talk, little more work...fix the clock, please...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

dangit........why didn't ya'll tell me Nic was standing behind me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dangit........why didn't ya'll tell me Nic was standing behind me!



Kinda figured you heard him breathing...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Little less talk, little more work...fix the clock, please...



About a month and a half Nic  New trucks is runnin great only thing is one of my buds thought he needed a new smokepole so I think he got one of them newer ones but me I'll just stick to the tried and true Hawkins


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dangit........why didn't ya'll tell me Nic was standing behind me!



He's SNEAKY like that now fix the CLOCK


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

hankus... for crying out loud put on a shirt fella


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hankus... for crying out loud put on a shirt fella


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2014)

My BIL's lil brother knew me for over a year before he saw me wear a shirt


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> About a month and a half Nic  New trucks is runnin great only thing is one of my buds thought he needed a new smokepole so I think he got one of them newer ones but me I'll just stick to the tried and true Hawkins





Those Hawken rifles were made sturdy for a very good reason. You can`t go wrong with one. No doubt that.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2014)

Wicked Jester time, postin nekkid on the back porch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Wicked Jester time, postin nekkid on the back porch



Hankus=outta control. 




You betta behave yoself.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs, wish I could have visited some when I came thru your country, maybe next time.





Jeff C. said:


> She was a preemie though.....2 months, I think!


Sis #2 was too!



  I got an infraction.............. 
































on the vaping forum I just joined!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Those Hawken rifles were made sturdy for a very good reason. You can`t go wrong with one. No doubt that.



Plus you don't give up the one that brought you to the dance  I've had this one for over 30 years and as long as I can see a sight picture I'll keep using it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Sis #2 was too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You had me goin` for just a second there. I was fixin` to cut and gut somebody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Sis #2 was too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ran into a guy at the store yesterday that was driving a truck advertising their Vape store.....he was buying cigs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>










Nicodemus said:


> You had me goin` for just a second there. I was fixin` to cut and gut somebody.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You had me goin` for just a second there. I was fixin` to cut and gut somebody.


 They said I was "spamin for a post count"........... new members have to have 5 posts before they can post anywhere besides the new members section.  I may de-activate & just lurk over there.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ran into a guy at the store yesterday that was driving a truck advertising their Vape store.....he was buying cigs.



I want to go to one where you can "taste before you buy" again, that was cool!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> They said I was "spamin for a post count"........... new members have to have 5 posts before they can post anywhere besides the new members section.  I may de-activate & just lurk over there.



Sometime lurkin is a good thing. That's what I do in da Billy thread.
Unless I have an important announcement.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> They said I was "spamin for a post count"........... new members have to have 5 posts before they can post anywhere besides the new members section.  I may de-activate & just lurk over there.



I love fried SPAM and Cheese


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Keebs said:


> They said I was "spamin for a post count"........... new members have to have 5 posts before they can post anywhere besides the new members section.  I may de-activate & just lurk over there.





They better leave my WOW`s alone...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I want to go to one where you can "taste before you buy" again, that was cool!



I talked to the dude, young guy, it was actually his Momma's business. But he did make the comment, "I'm advertising Vaping and here I am buying cigarettes".

It's close to the house here and I can go try it out before buying.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sometime lurkin is a good thing. That's what I do in da Billy thread.
> Unless I have an important announcement.





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I love fried SPAM and Cheese


idjit 


Nicodemus said:


> They better leave my WOW`s alone...





Jeff C. said:


> I talked to the dude, young guy, it was actually his Momma's business. But he did make the comment, "I'm advertising Vaping and here I am buying cigarettes".
> 
> It's close to the house here and I can go try it out before buying.


 Do & let me know what ya like.............. looks like I need something for "everyday" and something to change it up......... cigs REALLY don't taste good and I'm only smoking about 1/2 of one at a time now..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> idjit
> 
> 
> 
> Do & let me know what ya like.............. looks like I need something for "everyday" and something to change it up......... cigs REALLY don't taste good and I'm only smoking about 1/2 of one at a time now..........



Will do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sometime lurkin is a good thing. That's what I do in da Billy thread.
> Unless I have an important announcement.



Ohhhhhh.......So dat's where you been hidin????


Over dere peekin indawindows!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

bored . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Mustard roast and veggies with some sliced maters,mmmm good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Me and my brother are 4 1/2 years apart. I dont like him very much though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

He likes me alot, says i'm his hero sometimes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ohhhhhh.......So dat's where you been hidin????
> 
> 
> Over dere peekin indawindows!


Mayyyybe.


Hooked On Quack said:


> bored . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

I need a nap


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored . . .



How much time you got off.....or, are you back at work?



mudracing101 said:


> Me and my brother are 4 1/2 years apart. I dont like him very much though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mayyyybe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Quack=bored+


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How much time you got off.....or, are you back at work?



Easy with the whip Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Quack......tell us a story, something interesting, eventful, funny, stoopid, had to happen!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He likes me alot, says i'm his hero sometimes.



Really?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Easy with the whip Jeffro.



OK,  -   =


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack......tell us a story, something interesting, eventful, funny, stoopid, had to happen!





Jeff C. said:


> OK,  -   =





Jeff C.=good wiff math


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Waitin on Boss to call back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=good wiff math



Think I messed that one  up.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C Hole = insubordinate


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C Hole = Performance Improvement Plan


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

The 3 H's are just lurkin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C Hole = Performance Improvement Plan



Yeah.....if they'll fix the stoopid travel site.....kind of like the forum clock.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I messed that one  up.



Jeff C.= can't subtract or add very goot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> OK,  -   =


Uhmmmm wouldnt that be  - = -


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=good wiff math



Not really


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Quack ain't sharin no stories....and done left.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah.....if they'll fix the stoopid travel site.....kind of like the forum clock.



remember; when you are finger pointing; there are 3 aiming at you


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

maybe we should white board this


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= can't subtract or add very goot.





mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmmm wouldnt that be  - = -
> 
> 
> Not really



Forgot to check my work!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack ain't sharin no stories....and done left.



He said he was bored. 
That's scary.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> remember; when you are finger pointing; there are 3 aiming at you



Oh snap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> remember; when you are finger pointing; there are 3 aiming at you



hdm03 =scarin me.....makin too much sense.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He said he was bored.
> That's scary.



Hard to imagin that joker bein bored!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> remember; when you are finger pointing; there are 3 aiming at you


Good comeback Hd



Jeff C. said:


> Forgot to check my work!



 Its all right, youre getting kinda old


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hard to imagin that joker bein bored!



Jeff=chief=king


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Can yall pitcher Quack bored?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How much time you got off.....or, are you back at work?




Off til Sat night !!! 






Jeff C. said:


> Quack......tell us a story, something interesting, eventful, funny, stoopid, had to happen!





Pretty uneventful trip for a change.  Sitting at a bar overlooking the Hooch watching folks trying to tube, busting their tales on the rocks was fun!!


Feeding the trout off our balcony at the house we were staying at, Dawn wanted to know "Why don't the trout swim downstream??"  I told her they'd already been down there, wasn't nuttin to do so they swam back up...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off til Sat night !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they still let you drank while tubing in Helen??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off til Sat night !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff=chief=king



I WAS Quang.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mayyyybe.





mudracing101 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I WAS Quang.



I know


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I WAS Quang.



You still iz.......of dat page!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm so


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I WAS Quang.



You should file a complaint with hdm03.  Hes good with stuff like that and very helpful


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Went to rub my eye and accidentally poked it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Do they still let you drank while tubing in Helen??





Didn't see anybody drankin while tubing, but some of 'em would get off their tubes at a bar and drank.  Never seen so much whitetrash/messicans in my life.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I want to go to one where you can "taste before you buy" again, that was cool!



There's a place up here in Buford @ Hamilton Mill that will let you try before you buy. I only know this cause an employee is a customer of ours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Tackleberry=complaint desk


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tackleberry=complaint desk



ope he handles complaints faster then he fixs the clock and no no smiley


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Went to rub my eye and accidentally poked it.



That's pretty eventful. 


So, They fixed the computer wires on the pole out in front front and everybody's stuff that uses WiFi works but the main computer says it can't connect to the sever. Anybody know what I need to do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't see anybody drankin while tubing, but some of 'em would get off their tubes at a bar and drank.  Never seen so much whitetrash/messicans in my life.



When's the last time you seen beached whales in bikini's?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's pretty eventful.
> 
> 
> So, They fixed the computer wires on the pole out in front front and everybody's stuff that uses WiFi works but the main computer says it can't connect to the sever. Anybody know what I need to do?



So the pole was out in front or out in front?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's pretty eventful.
> 
> 
> So, They fixed the computer wires on the pole out in front front and everybody's stuff that uses WiFi works but the main computer says it can't connect to the sever. Anybody know what I need to do?



You are speaking of just your household?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't see anybody drankin while tubing, but some of 'em would get off their tubes at a bar and drank.  Never seen so much whitetrash/messicans in my life.



Figured they would stop that. Ahh the good old days, four of us , five tubes, one for the cooler. Good times


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Gotta go see if this road close by is open that they had closed for construction. MizT is on her way home and needs to know whether to go around or not....bbs!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

Quack = bored
Quack= never going to retire
Quack = if retired = bored 

poor Quack he just loves to work

Quack = needs to go back to work


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> So the pole was out in front or out in front?


shut up.


Jeff C. said:


> You are speaking of just your household?


yes. Just my house.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go see if this road close by is open that they had closed for construction. MizT is on her way home and needs to know whether to go around or not....bbs!



Tell Mrs. T i said Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shut up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Mrs H 22 done flew off da chain up in hurr


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

Is this a POLE or a POLL??? 

I vote YES


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Quack = bored
> Quack= never going to retire
> Quack = if retired = bored
> 
> ...





Quack + renting house on Hooch = broke


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack + renting house on Hooch = broke



If ya didn't drink so much HOOCH ya wouldn't be so broke cause everyone knows ya don't buy HOOCH ya just rent it anyways


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> If ya didn't drink so much HOOCH ya wouldn't be so broke cause everyone knows ya don't buy HOOCH ya just rent it anyways





That reminds me, time for a dranky drank . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shut up.
> 
> yes. Just my house.



Is this some sort of dancing pole that's out in front front?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

goodness...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

QUACK!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

pooh bear?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Is this some sort of dancing pole that's out in front front?



No, silly.
It's a TELEPHONE pole.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> QUACK!






Whaaaaaaaaaa ??? 



Quack not bored, it's playtime !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No, silly.
> It's a TELEPHONE pole.



oh; i guess ya'll keep that pole in the back back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

I can see a few GON members hunting like this...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Quack!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> oh; i guess ya'll keep that pole in the back




You ARE stawkin.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack!



He looks like he's ready to play!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You ARE stawkin.



H22 has some mad skillz on that thang


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> H22 has some mad skillz on that thang



He practice enough.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> H22 has some mad skillz on that thang


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm I enjoyed the visit with you, thanks again for the steaks and expensive n I also enjoyed fishing with you in that nice boat. Cant wait to spend another week down there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

rut roh, Boss in da house . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can see a few GON members hunting like this...





I heard he bought a plantation down from the house. Might just be a rumor.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

Quack's playtime has come to an end........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I heard he bought a plantation down from the house. Might just be a rumor.



Wouldnt doubt it.  Thats his old stompin grounds and he has the money to do it now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wouldnt doubt it.  Thats his old stompin grounds and he has the money to do it now.





I`ve hunted through that stretch in the past. Some mighty good huntin`.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

quack, this the one?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve hunted through that stretch in the past. Some mighty good huntin`.



Iv always been curious about the fenced in place between  Cordele and Sylvester on 33, if your heading south its on teh left.  You know anything about it?  Quail hunting plantation?  Deer hunting?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack!



This was my 10000th post.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv always been curious about the fenced in place between  Cordele and Sylvester on 33, if your heading south its on teh left.  You know anything about it?  Quail hunting plantation?  Deer hunting?





Back in the day, it was set up for deer, as a high fence operation. Last time I was over around there the fence was down in places. I kinda doubt it`s still in operation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shut up.
> 
> yes. Just my house.



That's your compooter or you wouldn't have wifi.



mudracing101 said:


> Tell Mrs. T i said Hey



I did! 



hdm03 said:


> oh; i guess ya'll keep that pole in the back back



That's what she does da cannonballs off of! 



What'd I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This was my 10000th post.



Epic!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This was my 10000th post.


Sorry


Jeff C. said:


> That's your compooter or you wouldn't have wifi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She miss me?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's your compooter or you wouldn't have wifi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speakin of cannonball. TIME IS UP! 
And I should have 2 new bathing suits in the mail box when I git home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This was my 10000th post.


Thats actually a fitting 10,000th post for you 


Nicodemus said:


> Back in the day, it was set up for deer, as a high fence operation. Last time I was over around there the fence was down in places. I kinda doubt it`s still in operation.



Last time I rode by the fence was up and they kept it harrowed around the outside edges.   Not tht they need the fence.  There is some fine hunting right thru there


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This was my 10000th post.


 at least you were laughin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speakin of cannonball. TIME IS UP!
> And I should have 2 new bathing suits in the mail box when I git home.


pics?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats actually a fitting 10,000th post for you
> 
> 
> Last time I rode by the fence was up and they kept it harrowed around the outside edges.   Not tht they need the fence.  There is some fine hunting right thru there





Yea, some fine deer in there. Better around here though. Some almighty big deer over here around the house. Lot of land, few deer hunters. Quail is still king.

Got a chore to run. We`ll discuss this further in a little while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speakin of cannonball. TIME IS UP!
> And I should have 2 new bathing suits in the mail box when I git home.



Yeah, pics


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, some fine deer in there. Better around here though. Some almighty big deer over here around the house. Lot of land, few deer hunters. Quail is still king.
> 
> Got a chore to run. We`ll discuss this further in a little while.



Hfh and i need to go hunting in around Nics house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh and i need to go hunting in around Nics house.



Hey, he offered to take you fishin.   Get in line buddy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry
> 
> She miss me?





Probly not....she don't even miss me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, he offered to take you fishin.   Get in line buddy



Dont remember that, I must of been half a sleep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly not....she don't even miss me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly not....she don't even miss me!



  mmhmm


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Gotta go check on my goa,,,, uh cows.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Gotta attempt to book these flts, and call my boss if the site doesn't work again. 

BBL!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I heard he bought a plantation down from the house. Might just be a rumor.





Nice kid Nic, he married a local gal from here, her daddy was a chalk miner too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Gotta go check on my goa,,,, uh cows.



Later boss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Started a thread "On topic" mebbe hdm03hole can help me out . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This was my 10000th post.



Well; I guess that should make Strang feel a lil better


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anyone on here use the icloud for photo storage or just download them to your computer. ??????


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Started a thread "On topic" mebbe hdm03hole can help me out . .



Done.....let me know if you need anything else; anything else at all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Done.....let me know if you need anything else; anything else at all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

KANG !!!


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Pooh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

mattech said:


> Pooh?





Pooh who ??


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Huh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

What?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Waiting on boss to call back. Called him and he said I'll call you back in 10 mins, it's been 30 mins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

lol stoopid shoes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lol stoopid shoes





mattech = funny


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

Bought a couple of steaks beat the CRAP out of them sliced up some taters throwed in some bacon bits on both and got some veggies stemmin see ya all later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mattech = funny



yeah.. he wore tennis shoes ice fishin=funny


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh and i need to go hunting in around Nics house.




Bring plenty of money, and your runnin` shoes.  




Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice kid Nic, he married a local gal from here, her daddy was a chalk miner too.





Yea, I think he is. He comes back home on occasion. Buster and Philip are good boys too. One of my huntin` partners coached Buster in Little League ball, and my son taught Philip to throw a tomahawk.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Bring plenty of money, and your runnin` shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  fluffy running


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Bring plenty of money, and your runnin` shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Luke's wife is FINE !!!  Beautiful and sweet.  I see them every once in awhile.  Her Dad worked with me.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fluffy running



run to a buffet maybe......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Bought a couple of steaks beat the CRAP out of them sliced up some taters throwed in some bacon bits on both and got some veggies stemmin see ya all later



Good lunch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fluffy running






When you get to Nic and my age, you just throw up your hands and pay the fine, gettin chased by a doggie ain't no fun . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When you get to Nic and my age, you just throw up your hands and pay the fine, gettin chased by a doggie ain't no fun . .



I try not to do any against the law.  I try not to run


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When you get to Nic and my age, you just throw up your hands and pay the fine, gettin chased by a doggie ain't no fun . .






You got that right.   

The days of my youth and devilment are long gone now. Quack, you and me need to set around a fire and recount some of those days to these young fellers, before we depart this life.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I try not to do any against the law.  I try not to run





See post #873.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Stoopid travel site is tryin to make me book a flt that leaves here @ 12:00 noon on a Sunday at the end of the month to Des Moines, Ia.

It arrives at 1:07 central time there. What in the heck am I going to do in Des Moines, Ia. from 1:07 pm on a Sunday afternoon until 8:45 am on Monday when I go to work?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> See post #873.



THey tend to be a little more harsh these days for such as that...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> THey tend to be a little more harsh these days for such as that...





Unless I`m mistaken, they were more harsh back then than they are now.

I had some GOOD times back then. A good truck, good boat, and a fine rifle and shotgun, boy I had it made, you hear?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Unless I`m mistaken, they were more harsh back then than they are now.
> 
> I had some GOOD times back then. A good truck, good boat, and a fine rifle and shotgun, boy I had it made, you hear?



Thought back in them days all they did was take ya bck to ya parents and let them handle it.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thought back in them days all they did was take ya bck to ya parents and let them handle it.



I would rather be sent to jail


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I would rather be sent to jail



Good point


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thought back in them days all they did was take ya bck to ya parents and let them handle it.




What few who lived around there were all kin. Unless we done something really bad, we got off easy, other than havin` to work in the field more than we thought was needed.

I`m talkin` about from 16 up till I was about 30 or so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When you get to Nic and my age, you just throw up your hands and pay the fine, gettin chased by a doggie ain't no fun . .





Nicodemus said:


> You got that right.
> 
> The days of my youth and devilment are long gone now. Quack, you and me need to set around a fire and recount some of those days to these young fellers, before we depart this life.



That reminded me of something from wayyyy back when I was kid. 

We were up here on vacation @ Thanksgiving and my Grandpa, a couple of Uncles, my Dad, and a whole bunch of us boys went out just rabbit and squirrel hunting down along the river here.

My Dad didn't buy an out of state hunting license, Uncles and Grandpa said "you ain't gonna need one Jim, let's go".

We aren't out there an hour and all I remember is all of a sudden we see this big black shepherd comin through the woods beelining towards us. One of my Uncles says, "game warden", and my Dad made the smoothest pitch and slide of his 12 ga. right up under all the Fall leaves on the ground right before they appeared.

Turned out when they walked up on us one of'em was one of our cousins.  

They knew my Dad and started laughing and asked him where's your gun? He said, "it's layin over there under them leaves, I ain't huntin."

Everybody got a good laugh out of it, they mozied on and we commenced to kickin briar thickets and shakin squirrel nest.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Afternoon, y'all!
Just making the rounds before settling down to proper visiting. BBL!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That reminded me of something from wayyyy back when I was kid.
> 
> We were up here on vacation @ Thanksgiving and my Grandpa, a couple of Uncles, my Dad, and a whole bunch of us boys went out just rabbit and squirrel hunting down along the river here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You got that right.
> 
> The days of my youth and devilment are long gone now. Quack, you and me need to set around a fire and recount some of those days to these young fellers, before we depart this life.




We could write a book/make a movie !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Stoopid travel site is tryin to make me book a flt that leaves here @ 12:00 noon on a Sunday at the end of the month to Des Moines, Ia.
> 
> It arrives at 1:07 central time there. What in the heck am I going to do in Des Moines, Ia. from 1:07 pm on a Sunday afternoon until 8:45 am on Monday when I go to work?





Dig taters ??? 




Nicodemus said:


> Unless I`m mistaken, they were more harsh back then than they are now.
> 
> I had some GOOD times back then. A good truck, good boat, and a fine rifle and shotgun, boy I had it made, you hear?




Yessir, time's, they are a changin . .





hdm03 said:


> I would rather be sent to jail





Yep, had a hotrod Oldsmobile 442 in my yut, outran 'em all, didn't park in the garage, left it out in the yard, they spotted it with a spotlight (kinda hard to miss a white with burgundy stripes 442, only 2 in the whole city)  made me wake up my Dad, that was a LOOOOOONG night.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, y'all!
> Just making the rounds before settling down to proper visiting. BBL!



I got in under control here and I am making some progress on the clock......it's only a day and a half off now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I got in under control here and I am making some progress on the clock......it's only a day and a half off now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Nic being chased by a GW = "Awwwww heck, ain't noway we're gonna catch'em . . ."



Quack being chased by GW = he ain't gonna run far, but "That boy will shootya."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic being chased by a GW = "Awwwww heck, ain't noway we're gonna catch'em . . ."
> 
> 
> 
> Quack being chased by GW = he ain't gonna run far, but "That boy will shootya."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Still gotta a matching pistol for ya Nic. 




Knock, knockin on Heavens door !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

HFH/Nancy, couldn't hang with us outlaws . . 



Drank beer all day, likker all night, catch fish, kill animals in between . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That reminded me of something from wayyyy back when I was kid.
> 
> We were up here on vacation @ Thanksgiving and my Grandpa, a couple of Uncles, my Dad, and a whole bunch of us boys went out just rabbit and squirrel hunting down along the river here.
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, y'all!
> Just making the rounds before settling down to proper visiting. BBL!


Hi Wobbert, bye wobbert..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, had a hotrod Oldsmobile 442 in my yut, outran 'em all, didn't park in the garage, left it out in the yard, they spotted it with a spotlight (kinda hard to miss a white with burgundy stripes 442, only 2 in the whole city)  made me wake up my Dad, that was a LOOOOOONG night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HFH/Nancy, couldn't hang with us outlaws . .
> 
> 
> 
> Drank beer all day, likker all night, catch fish, kill animals in between . .



actually, in my late teen up until I was about 25, I would gave yall fellas a run for ya money.  Married life mellowed me out.... QUICKLY


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2014)

It's Cannonball time!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> actually, in my late teen up until I was about 25, I would gave yall fellas a run for ya money.  Married life mellowed me out.... QUICKLY



Minus alot of illegal stuff.. I tried to behave..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Louie = Nancy 



Had to grow up in the 70's, or 80's to really grab holt to life . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Lynryd Skynrd + Nicodemus = Freebird + Simple Man


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still gotta a matching pistol for ya Nic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> HFH/Nancy, couldn't hang with us outlaws . .
> 
> 
> 
> Drank beer all day, likker all night, catch fish, kill animals in between . .





We really do need to build us a big fire one night with a bottle of 46, and relive some days past.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Louie = Nancy
> 
> 
> 
> Had to grow up in the 70's, or 80's to really grab holt to life . .



I gotta give ya is much.  Those were some interesting times for sure. 
 Picture Nick in bell bottoms pants and stack shoes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

guess im the only one to get a giggle outta that


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Howdy Robert!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta give ya is much.  Those were some interesting times for sure.
> Picture Nick in bell bottoms pants and stack shoes





More like Levis and cowboy boots. I never did follow fads. 

I went barefooted a lot too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We really do need to build us a big fire one night with a bottle of 46, and relive some days past.



I try NOT to remember a lot of events of my past. They were painful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> guess im the only one to get a giggle outta that



I got a giggle out of it, but I had a buddy like Nic back in the day. He might have worn a pair of bell bottom jeans all frayed up down at the feet, but I just can't see the platform shoes. No No:

Tackleberry, fix that No No smilie too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We really do need to build us a big fire one night with a bottle of 46, and relive some days past.





We keep sayinit, life ain't gettin no showter bro . .




havin_fun_huntin said:


> guess im the only one to get a giggle outta that




toot . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I try NOT to remember a lot of events of my past. They were painful.



I've got a few I probly wouldn even tell yall around a campfire.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I try NOT to remember a lot of events of my past. They were painful.





I never lost a fight to a possum, but that young bobcat was a humdinger. Do you know that it is near next to impossible to wipe one of them varmints off your arm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Bye folks, IM OUT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta give ya is much.  Those were some interesting times for sure.
> Picture Nick in bell bottoms pants and stack shoes





Nicodemus said:


> More like Levis and cowboy boots. I never did follow fads.
> 
> I went barefooted a lot too.





Jeff C. said:


> I've got a few I probly wouldn even tell yall around a campfire.





Nicodemus said:


> I never lost a fight to a possum, but that young bobcat was a humdinger. Do you know that it is near next to impossible to wipe one of them varmints off your arm?






Nic AIN'T neva owned a pair of "stacked" shoes, however I did . .


Nicbro, Chiefbro, Pookiebro, hdm03hole, Quackbro + likker + campfire ='s  troofbetold, nobody else would belive.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic AIN'T neva owned a pair of "stacked" shoes, however I did . .
> 
> 
> Nicbro, Chiefbro, Pookiebro, hdm03hole, Quackbro + likker + campfire ='s  troofbetold, nobody else would belive.





You got that right! We need to make sure nobody is hid and recordin` that session!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We could write a book/make a movie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I finally got my flt's booked. Makes no sense, I tried to book flt's that were cheap and save the company money, but it rejected them and allowed flt's that cost twice as much.  

Speakin of that 442 you had, that was one of my favorite cars from back in that day. I'd dream about one, but it never came to pass. 

A good buddy of mine had an absolutely beautiful one, but he had a little too much to drink one night, fell asleep at the wheel, blew through a stop sign, launched it off of a street curb and stuck it dead in the middle of someone's living room.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I never lost a fight to a possum, but that young bobcat was a humdinger. Do you know that it is near next to impossible to wipe one of them varmints off your arm?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic AIN'T neva owned a pair of "stacked" shoes, however I did . .
> 
> 
> Nicbro, Chiefbro, Pookiebro, hdm03hole, Quackbro + likker + campfire ='s  troofbetold, nobody else would belive.





Nicodemus said:


> You got that right! We need to make sure nobody is hid and recordin` that session!



   

Whewwww.....whachoo talkin bout?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You got that right! We need to make sure nobody is hid and recordin` that session!





No worries bro  !!!





Jeff C. said:


> I finally got my flt's booked. Makes no sense, I tried to book flt's that were cheap and save the company money, but it rejected them and allowed flt's that cost twice as much.
> 
> Speakin of that 442 you had, that was one of my favorite cars from back in that day. I'd dream about one, but it never came to pass.
> 
> A good buddy of mine had an absolutely beautiful one, but he had a little too much to drink one night, fell asleep at the wheel, blew through a stop sign, launched it off of a street curb and stuck it dead in the middle of someone's living room.





Had swiveling bucket seats, women LUBED it !!!  Full cam, glasspaks, did I mention da womenz LUBED the cam??  It'd sit at a red light just thumpin/jumpin . . . Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I never lost a fight to a possum, but that young bobcat was a humdinger. Do you know that it is near next to impossible to wipe one of them varmints off your arm?



Well, i see your problem right off. Bobcats like to gnaw on your boots, possums like to gnaw on your arm, belly, head, ankle, and legs. Both hurt but it takes longer for the bobcat to get thru the boot when your trying to yank your foot away and his foot is in a leghold trap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Quack.....you ain't gonna believe this, but when my buddy stuck that 442 in those people's living room, and I mean it was completely in there house, they didn even wake up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i see your problem right off. Bobcats like to gnaw on your boots, possums like to gnaw on your arm, belly, head, ankle, and legs. Both hurt but it takes longer for the bobcat to get thru the boot when your trying to yank your foot away and his foot is in a leghold trap.




And Ameristep Doghouse Blinds . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Quack.....you ain't gonna believe this, but when my buddy stuck that 442 in those people's living room, and I mean it was completely in there house, they didn even wake up!





Oh snit, that's hilarious !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Nic, this ain't no bobcat, but you reminded me of this:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Here yago Chiefbro !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i see your problem right off. Bobcats like to gnaw on your boots, possums like to gnaw on your arm, belly, head, ankle, and legs. Both hurt but it takes longer for the bobcat to get thru the boot when your trying to yank your foot away and his foot is in a leghold trap.




This one weren`t in a trap. We ran it up a sapling, my cousin shook it out, and I caught it before it hit the ground. 

Boy, did I catch it....  




Jeff C. said:


> Nic, this ain't no bobcat, but you reminded me of this:





Yea, real similar to that right there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And Ameristep Doghouse Blinds . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He got out all busted up, bleedin, missing teeth and so forth, and walked back to another buddy's(now my BIL) he just had dropped off. They walked back down to the house and had to beat on the door to wake those people up. I imagine they were a little surprised.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here yago Chiefbro !!! View attachment 799901
> 
> View attachment 799902



Sweeeet!  

What year was that, Doc?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He got out all busted up, bleedin, missing teeth and so forth, and walked back to another buddy's(now my BIL) he just had dropped off. They walked back down to the house and had to beat on the door to wake those people up. I imagine they were a little surprised.






Ain't lika 442 inda moanin . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Pinkie is a sweet cat, pet of the week!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sweeeet!
> 
> What year was that, Doc?





That ain't mine Chiefbro, but mine was a '74.  Seats are identical, colors are too.  My headlights were round.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That ain't mine Chiefbro, but mine was a '74.  Seats are identical, colors are too.  My headlights were round.



Not 100% sure, but I believe his was a '72.....going by the tail lights. I don't think his seats swiveled though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

I graduated in '74, he was a year ahead of me and graduated in '73. He had it when he was in High school though. Had it financed and no insurance. Didn't even have to have it back then. I remember he was still paying for that car for about 2-3 years after he totaled it. He was a really good mechanic and was on a work program where he got out of school early and went to his job, poor fella.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

He was a big ol boy too! We grew up from youngins a couple houses down the street from him. I remember when he was a kid he shot my sister in the leg with a bb gun, and she beat him up. 

  rofl:

We used to laugh about that all the time because he grew up to be one tough son of gun!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's Kris87 and when did he make mod ??





Jeff C. said:


> Not 100% sure, but I believe his was a '72.....going by the tail lights. I don't think his seats swiveled though.



seats a swiveling 


talking the car, right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here yago Chiefbro !!! View attachment 799901
> 
> View attachment 799902





Those and the Hurst Olds were some nice cars!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic AIN'T neva owned a pair of "stacked" shoes, however I did . .
> 
> 
> Nicbro, Chiefbro, Pookiebro, hdm03hole, Quackbro + likker + campfire ='s  troofbetold, nobody else would belive.


Im gonna do something i never do and imvite myself to this get together.  Kinda enjoy hearing gents older than me talk bout their younger years.  Heck,  i might even drink for this event!


Jeff C. said:


> Quack.....you ain't gonna believe this, but when my buddy stuck that 442 in those people's living room, and I mean it was completely in there house, they didn even wake up!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2014)

I was a good boy and never got in trouble


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gonna do something i never do and imvite myself to this get together.  Kinda enjoy hearing gents older than me talk bout their younger years.  Heck,  i might even drink for this event!



H22 said let him know the date of tis event.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

Wonder if quack can get hdm to attenb ANY gathering


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gonna do something i never do and imvite myself to this get together.  Kinda enjoy hearing gents older than me talk bout their younger years.  Heck,  i might even drink for this event!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said let him know the date of tis event.


Well, i've already decided that i will be at the next Keebsfest if it happens again. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if quack can get hdm to attenb ANY gathering



Doubt it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i've already decided that i will be at the next Keebsfest if it happens again.
> 
> 
> Doubt it.



Nope hdm03 only comes to da Cafe356.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i've already decided that i will be at the next Keebsfest if it happens again.
> 
> 
> Doubt it.



 

And i bet your right hdm is antisocial away from the forum


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> And i bet your right hdm is antisocial away from the forum



He likes that stupid pole. And the glowing hoolie hoop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

I think we should stawk hdm....fo real!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 13, 2014)

Good moanin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good moanin



Good hump day to you Wy.   Hint:  it is only uphill one way.






For those needing a wake up for the first day of the rest of your life:


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good hump day to you Wy.   Hint:  it is only uphill one way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you I needed that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thank you I needed that



No problem.

Are you back on nights?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No problem.
> 
> Are you back on nights?



Yep got two more after this one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yep got two more after this one



It will be daylight soon today.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It will be daylight soon today.



That's what I hear


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good Morning Gooblin, Wycliff, and to any other drivelers that have your eyes open yet.

You are right, Hump Day is upon us for sure.

I've got to get humping fairly early this morning and get a shipment delivered.

I made the mistake of reading back a few pages this morning and found out that we have a bunch of criminals from their previous lifetimes here on this board.  

Unfortunately, I kinda fit right along in that same boat with the rest of them!!!   I did some crazy things growing up and I am surprised that I survived some of them.  Surviving getting caught "red-handed" with the wife of an  orthopedic surgeon ranked really high on my list because I thought that he was was going to do some serious surgery on me that night without any anesthesia.  

I've got a long laundry list of crazy happenings back then that several of them could have put my lights out for good.  When I get together around the fire with several old friends, they swear that I am living off of borrowed time.  Unfortunately, I tend to agree with them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Good Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2014)

Morning friends


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Morning folks.

Got to work this morning and someone left a charcoal chimney on my front door..  Santa came early this year...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

howdy hdm03-


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

thisun almost done..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

merning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

put a fork in this one.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

going going.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if quack can get hdm to attenb ANY gathering





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope hdm03 only comes to da Cafe356.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He likes that stupid pole. And the glowing hoolie hoop.





Jeff C. said:


> I think we should stawk hdm....fo real!





hdm03 said:


> put a fork in this one.....



I response is requested for the above comments maam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Mike=up EARLY


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Mud, is cocos car a red mustang?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+, Jeff C.+, LOVEMYLABXS

noone but me talking..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

response


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+, Jeff C.+, LOVEMYLABXS
> 
> noone but me talking..


gimme time to get in & settled already!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mernin!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



howdy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> response



 

you idjit


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Wild wild night last night something called a Haboo dust storm and 70+mph winds blew thru and knocked out power from 6:30 last night till about 4:30 this morning

In just minutes it went from daylight to total darkness


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I think we should stawk hdm....fo real!


Its on, It'll be like finding waldo, but where's Hd


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, is cocos car a red mustang?


Blue


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> gimme time to get in & settled already!
> 
> Mernin!




Y'all been reliving 1847 up in here
All i know is a buddy had a 442 in school but it didnt have anything for that 1969 camaro i drove.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> gimme time to get in & settled already!
> 
> Mernin!



  you was here 5 minutes fore I said anything...   slow   poke


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy Left Hander's Day!!!!! 


When:  Always on August 13th

If you are a Leftie, Then Left Handers Day is just for you!

Left Handers, also commonly referred to as Southpaws, are the brunt of more than their share of jokes all year long. How do I know? Yup, you guessed it! It ain't easy being a leftie. But those of us who are, would have it no other way. Lefties are proud of it.

The world is built for right handers. Examples are everywhere. For example:

In school, have you ever seen a left handed desk? They don't exist.
Many left handed items cost more.
Novelty coffee mugs are made with the picture or text for a right handed pick-up.
Scissors for for right handers. Only a lefty would understand this.
The computer mouse you are using as you read this is designed for right handers.
Did you Know? Right handed people operate in the left side of the brain. Left handed people use the right side. Therefore, only left handed people are in their right mind.

Left Hander's certainly earned the right to have a day dedicated to them. August 13th is that day. Take a minute to appreciate your left handed friends and loved ones. Don't forget to send them a Left Handed Day Ecard to show your respect.

Remember today and every day: "Lefties have rights!"

As lefthanders, we never do anything right....kewl!

Left Handed Facts and Trivia:

Sinistrophobia is the fear of left-handedness or things on the left side.
While many people are left handed, very few are 100% left handed. For example, many Left handers golf and bat right handed. On the other hand, there is a high percentage of righties who are 100% right-handed.
Lefties are also called "southpaws". The term was coined in baseball to describe a left handed pitcher.
Tuesdays are Lefties luck day.
Only about 10% of the population is left handed.
During the 1600's people, thought left handers were witches and warlocks. 
International Left Hander's Day was first celebrated on August 13, 1976. It was started by Lefthander's International.
They say everyone was born right handed, and only the greatest overcome it. (he,he,he)
It is believed that all polar bears are left handed. Also see Polar Bear Day.
There is a rumor that octopuses have but one right hand. Scientists are diligently studying this issue.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Left Hander's Day!!!!!
> 
> 
> When:  Always on August 13th
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2014)

My brother is left handed, i'll text him and tell him happy left handers day, thanks Hd


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wild wild night last night something called a Haboo dust storm and 70+mph winds blew thru and knocked out power from 6:30 last night till about 4:30 this morning
> 
> In just minutes it went from daylight to total darkness


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My brother is left handed, i'll text him and tell him happy left handers day, thanks Hd



My oldest bro is left handed too. I aint textin him tho.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My brother is left handed, i'll text him and tell him happy left handers day, thanks Hd



you didnt answer my question


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My brother is left handed, i'll text him and tell him happy left handers day, thanks Hd




.tfel ot thgir morf txt ot erus eB 









Be sure to txt from right to left.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wild wild night last night something called a Haboo dust storm and 70+mph winds blew thru and knocked out power from 6:30 last night till about 4:30 this morning
> 
> In just minutes it went from daylight to total darkness


Whhhooooaaaa!


mudracing101 said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> you was here 5 minutes fore I said anything...   slow   poke


give an oldwomantime ya young whipper snapper!


mudracing101 said:


> My brother is left handed, i'll text him and tell him happy left handers day, thanks Hd





mrs. hornet22 said:


> My oldest bro is left handed too. I aint textin him tho.


My oldest sis is a lefty!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stayed on the phone for 3 hours last night trying to get my computer fixed. On hold for 1 1/2 hrs or more. The tech said everything looks right. Don't know why I can't get on the internet. Will have to get the broadband folks to talk to me. Let me transfer you. On hold for another 30 min. They have already left for the day. Call back in the mornin. REALLY!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> .tfel ot thgir morf txt ot erus eB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to read that both ways...


Keebs said:


> Whhhooooaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO NO    you arent old


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stayed on the phone for 3 hours last night trying to get my computer fixed. On hold for 1 1/2 hrs or more. The tech said everything looks right. Don't know why I can't get on the internet. Will have to get the broadband folks to talk to me. Let me transfer you. On hold for another 30 min. They have already left for the day. Call back in the mornin. REALLY!


They actually spoke enough english that you could understand them?  your lucky


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you didnt answer my question


You asked me a question??



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stayed on the phone for 3 hours last night trying to get my computer fixed. On hold for 1 1/2 hrs or more. The tech said everything looks right. Don't know why I can't get on the internet. Will have to get the broadband folks to talk to me. Let me transfer you. On hold for another 30 min. They have already left for the day. Call back in the mornin. REALLY!



Call me back


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Lock-r-down.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You asked me a question??
> 
> 
> 
> Call me back



boom boom=dumb dumb

You answered, somehow I missed your reply..Just ignore me


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

blue


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> blue


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

driveler=lull


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice weather out there today, low humidity. I guess I'll go finish cleaning the gutters, if I can keep Jag around long enough to stand by the ladder.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

be carefull JeFF Fa Fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> be carefull JeFF Fa Fa



10-4, that's all I need is to get injured right now before going on a 6 week straight work schedule starting out this Saturday morning. I had a bad juju about it the other day, so didn't do it. I'm not typically superstitious, but just didn't feel good about getting up there for some reason the other day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Bbl!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, that's all I need is to get injured right now before going on a 6 week straight work schedule starting out this Saturday morning. I had a bad juju about it the other day, so didn't do it. I'm not typically superstitious, but just didn't feel good about getting up there for some reason the other day.



You should start drankin' before climbing up there.......it's help keep ya steady


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, that's all I need is to get injured right now before going on a 6 week straight work schedule starting out this Saturday morning. I had a bad juju about it the other day, so didn't do it. I'm not typically superstitious, but just didn't feel good about getting up there for some reason the other day.


 "go with your gut"!
Be careful!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeffs getting high today...  atleast 8'


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

dead in hurr...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dead in hurr...




Back now read the Reggie post and had to take Chase for a ride

Got a couple neat pic on the way back but will post when the new DRIVELER starts


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey boom boom you think HDM is sitting with his finger on the button or has anyone told him he has no POWER


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Back now read the Reggie post and had to take Chase for a ride
> 
> Got a couple neat pic on the way back but will post when the new DRIVELER starts


I read that too..  pretty heart warming story, truely is.


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey boom boom you think HDM is sitting with his finger on the button or has anyone told him he has no POWER



hdm cant even find the buttons..


----------



## karen936 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, that's all I need is to get injured right now before going on a 6 week straight work schedule starting out this Saturday morning. I had a bad juju about it the other day, so didn't do it. I'm not typically superstitious, but just didn't feel good about getting up there for some reason the other day.



Sorry Chief didn't mean to upset you.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Karen


----------



## karen936 (Aug 13, 2014)

Howdy


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

No one home but just a couple more to go and it's time for a new one


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Crap


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool just heard the grader go by that means the washboards will be gone the next time I go to town


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

1000 LOCK IT DOWN


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

This driveler went out with a fizzle...


----------

